# Handmade Hot Rods



## slotto

Hi everyone, I'm into Rat Rods mainly and was sorta bored with what's available, so I decided to build my own. Below are a few of my completed ones.


----------



## kiwidave

Well done. I like!


----------



## slotto

*more*

a few more...
Number I was the first and Number II the second attempt.

The Rat Rods are Aurora Hot Rods. When I got them they were missing the fronts and the roofs and pipes.

also Tijuana Taxi is incomplete and on the workbench at the moment.
enjoy


----------



## slotto

*3 more*

some Rat Trucks...
all of these cars in this thread were made from sheet styrene and super glue.


----------



## slotto

*some more*

2 more cars. when I free up some space, I'll post more.

thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pretty cool!! I've often tossed around a few pieces of styrene but I never got that far with it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*Rat Wagon*

Inspired by a Rat by Jesse James


----------



## sethndaddy

slotto said:


> Inspired by a Rat by Jesse James


I see the inspiration, no sandra bullock. emptyness, I hope they get back together and he thanks her till the day she/he dies. They where my favorite hollywood couple. He was cool, she was sweet/hot.

sorry to meander off topic, you must be part beaver, cuz you must be busy as hell pumping out so many custom cars.


----------



## TjetBill

*Imagination has no limits*

You have a very fertile imagination and can wield a mean hobby knife. Available bodies? You don't need no stinking available bodies! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great builds ! You are a unique artist among us to build this stuff ! Very creative !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## videojimmy

very cool!


----------



## joegri

thats why i like hobbytalk. you can see something new and different everyday. slotto the orange choptop is cool as november!!.good job and keep it up.


----------



## XracerHO

Well done, you have been very busy!


----------



## roadrner

Great use of styrene! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto

Thanks for all the kind and encouraging words. Stay tuned, There is more to come.
slotto


----------



## bobhch

*Very neat-0 Stuff!*

slotto,

Ooh man! Digging these neat Old School Hot Rods Big Time! Great stuff & fun to see. 

I also see a red pickup with an Iron Cross on the doors in the background. I too have messed around with that body and come up with the same hole in the box right behind the cab. Try making some Goop from some used & abused red plastic AFX bodies with Testors liquid cement to carefully fill it in.

Bob...Iron Crosses belong on red bodies...zilla


----------



## slotto

*5 more*

Thanks for the tip Bob, I've never tried that b4. Wonder if I can make it work.









The Willys got me started with styrene. I cut off the hood and made a firewall and a fan shroud, then inserted a motor.

The Aurora Hot Rods posted earlier were my second shot with styrene. I built firewalls for the ones with missing hoods/grilles.

Then came "Number 1" (posted earlier). I wasn't pleased with it so I gave it to a buddy while I worked on "Number 2". I saw him a week later and asked for it back. I missed it for sentimental reasons I guess.

















Also in this post, the A100 which I think it looks more like the "Mystery Machine" and it's companion the A100 Pickup.









I was happy to see AW release the "S'Cool Bus". I had to make it a short bus for a T-Jet chassis.









Last but not least is another shot of the Tijuana Taxi. As far as I'm concerned, it's finished. I don't want to get too detail-ly. I'm gonna run it.

more to come,
enjoy


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like that econoline van and pick up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've been trying toying around with the whole resin casting idea, and really want to cast that body style. Sadly, I have no casting supplies, and the only master I've found is too big. It would have to be shrunk first, and that stuff is even farther away from my capabilities than the casting is. You've got to have a steady hand and a good eye to make styrene work as well as you do. I'm lacking both the skills and the patience. Nice work!


----------



## slotto

*jogged my memory*









I tried my hand at casting too. It's really messy. especially making the molds. see my Minis.








also included is my Tyco Woody from about 10 years ago and








something I picked up on vacation. I want to do something with these but am at a loss.

more to come...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Slotto, I can see you've been at this for a while!!! It takes a time for all this creativity. I like the way you think..."build your own". :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I can see some very interesting builds in your pics!!! You hit a soft spot with Sltman and those vans...Tex, you see those wings in the last pic??? RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotto said:


> Thanks for the tip Bob, I've never tried that b4. Wonder if I can make it work.
> 
> The Willys got me started with styrene. I cut off the hood and made a firewall and a fan shroud, then inserted a motor.
> 
> The Aurora Hot Rods posted earlier were my second shot with styrene. I built firewalls for the ones with missing hoods/grilles.
> 
> Then came "Number 1" (posted earlier). I wasn't pleased with it so I gave it to a buddy while I worked on "Number 2". I saw him a week later and asked for it back. I missed it for sentimental reasons I guess.
> 
> Also in this post, the A100 which I think it looks more like the "Mystery Machine" and it's companion the A100 Pickup.
> 
> I was happy to see AW release the "S'Cool Bus". I had to make it a short bus for a T-Jet chassis.
> 
> Last but not least is another shot of the Tijuana Taxi. As far as I'm concerned, it's finished. I don't want to get too detail-ly. I'm gonna run it.
> 
> more to come,
> enjoy


:thumbsup:Great idea with the shortened S'Cool bus ! I have a spare body that I have been meaning to do the same thing with but on a Tyco or AFX/4gear chassis.The rest of your stuff is real cool too I like the Willys & Tiajuana Taxi Also.Keep 'em coming !

Neal :dude:


----------



## kiwidave

I like the Willys. Check out the 1940 Ford Woodie in my thread slotto. Very similar!


----------



## WesJY

Slotto - awesome cars !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great creativity & really like how you just built the Van & PU from Sytrene!! Shorten school bus looks good. Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

*Here come some more*

Hey,
for this installment, a converted Nissan Ba Ha Truck to a street racer

















a few drag cars from the past









some more Willys - one with a faucet screen grille, and an 









AF/X Nomad fitted to a T-Jet chassis (currently on the bench).

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone, I'll keep 'em coming.


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Wow, those Willys look SWEET!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*kewl bunches of slot cars...oh boy!*

Slotto that Nomad is a great idea for a t-jet conversion! I am thinking if you polished those rims up it would look WOW KEWL! It looks great right now. I love all the vintage aluminum rims you are using. 

I chuck my old Aluminum rims up in my Dremel and use Eagle one or Mothers 1/1 scale Aluminum rim cleaning paste with a small piece of red oxide pad. I spin them up untill I see smoke coming from the pad.....Yeah! Then use a white shop towel afterwards. They look Chromey as all get out when they arfe done. 

Hey slotrod65 makes remakes of the Aurora original decals and in colors never made also. The scallops and skulls would look great on your cars. Hey some people don't like decals...just saying?

All those minis look great....Drooling over "Team Mini" right now. Ooops sparks are flying from our laptop computers keyboard right now. Fire............................run for your lives...........................aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. 

Bob...I'm an old rim lover too...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Fiddy-Fo*

Over the weekend I picked up one of those Jesse James '54 Chevys from 5 below...








...and here's what I decided to do:
















Take a chunk out of the middle so it fits a T-Jet chassis, sand off the nubs from the back side of some old AFX steelies, and drop the body on top. I also crammed a HW motor inside. I really dig that shade of grey. It sure would be easier to work with if it were resin or plastic. I'm not that good with metal working.

steve


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like where this is going!!! Cool idea of just leaving the door post out. Looking good Slotto...RM


----------



## WesJY

i agree with randy!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

cool stuff indeed.like seeing true to life scratchbuilds!wtg!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotto said:


> Over the weekend I picked up one of those Jesse James '54 Chevys from 5 below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here's what I decided to do:
> Take a chunk out of the middle so it fits a T-Jet chassis, sand off the nubs from the back side of some old AFX steelies, and drop the body on top. I also crammed a HW motor inside. I really dig that shade of grey. It sure would be easier to work with if it were resin or plastic. I'm not that good with metal working.
> 
> steve


I have actually found it easier to "Translate" the diecast into Resincast As it is far easier to work with especially if you are doing a series of them.



Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

I would but I'm out of material. The prob I was running into with the Mini casting was the air bubbles. I heard that if you use a painters pot you could literally suck out all the air from a cast. And again I need one of those too. Is there another route in avoiding air bubbles with rtv resin?

thanks,
steve


----------



## bobhch

slotto,



Hey I have a few of those panel flip top engines myself. Just have not used them yet but, your post of how yours looks in that 54 James car realy helps me get a picture in my brain of how it should be used. Kewl car choice and nice custom work!

Bob...me likes old car customs...zilla


----------



## slotto

*'Lil Hangman*

The Original...
http://http://www.showrods.com/gallery_pages/lil_hangman_supersized/hangman12_super.htm









with added Iron Cross for Bobzilla


----------



## WesJY

COOL LOOKING ROD! :thumbsup:

I am still working on mine.. trying to find a way to lower the body on tyco wide pan chassis with mountings off.. its on hemi43 custom thread. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Oooooooooooh yeah this is Very Nice indeed!!*



slotto said:


> The Original...
> http://http://www.showrods.com/gallery_pages/lil_hangman_supersized/hangman12_super.htm
> 
> My interpretation attached.
> with added Iron Cross for Bobzilla


slotto,

Man you got me pegged Big Time slotto....LOVE that Iron Cross rear window in that cool car of yours. Digging it ALOT! Nice work on that & the other cars you have shown us all are very neat also. Just plain slotto fun builds and look forward to seeing what you create in the future also. 

I have always wanted Iron crosses cut out on the AFX 4 gear vans. The Dodge ones that have that round rear bubble type window. Would replace that round window on the side and maybee the rear windows too...just a dream now but someday???

Always looking for a tiney cut out Iron Cross of one that could be spliced into the AFX original for casting it up. Yeah Red would be the first color choice and then a Black van with clear red sheet plastic I picked up from a Hobby Store out in Vegas near Yankees Ney-bor-hood.

slotto you have given me an idea...Thank You! I may just have to make my own Iron Cross pattern like you did. Dude that Big Iron Cross in the rear windo of your custom rod is Way Cool! :woohoo:

My Dad & I built lots of 1/24th scale models back in the 70s. They just stick in your head and stay there. Great way to get ideas and then shrinky dink them down.

Bob...nobody ever pays me in Iron Crosses ...zilla


----------



## slotto

Thanks for the kind words Bob. This is an awesome forum and a great place for us to inspire each other.


----------



## slotto

Wes, I can't wait for the next slot show. I'm gonna pick up some of those AFX bodies. I like what you have done with it on the pan chassis.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great thread ! It has given me a new perspective !


Neal :dude:


----------



## slotto

*My latest Coupe*

The coupe was inspired by tjetjohnny1's creation. He is also a member here but has yet to post.








also wanna show off my new rims and tires. Thanks goes to Hot Wheels for them.

enjoy,
Steve


----------



## slotnewbie69

cools tuff!like to see em in paint!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: I am very impressed ! I admit to being tempted to fab' some Hot Rod Bodies myself once I get my 100+ potential projects done !:tongue:


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

How about making paper patterns of your kit's for sale so we can make our own ?

Neal :dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Good idea Neal, or even paper bodies the racers would love those!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

kiwidave said:


> Good idea Neal, or even paper bodies the racers would love those!


Personally I have had no luck with paper bodies but bodies made from sheet styrene sound cool.How about plans for the Tiajuana taxi for example ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotnewbie69

or how about a trike?the vespa truck would be interesting...the scale would be off,but when isn't it?


----------



## slotto

let me give that pattern thing a thought. I'm not sure how I would go about it. I'll come up with something.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool fab work Slotto!!! I think I see a Lakester there, like the truck rod!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Nice work man!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Hey just tell me to BUT OUT if you want. Slotto your builds are Way Cool...*



slotto said:


> let me give that pattern thing a thought. I'm not sure how I would go about it. I'll come up with something.


hey slotto,

Hope nobody gets pissed off at me for saying this but, I think that slotto has already posted Graphic enough pics of his styrene builds. This should be a good starting point for any HT custom builders to go off of if you want to make some of these up.

Just don't want to see slotto go Nutz -"O" trying to pattern up all his bodies. I may be wrong here but, thinking slotto would like to Build - "O" some more "O" new - "O" cars instead backtracking. This would drive me Crazy but, hey maybe slotto likes Crazy?

Bob...Hate me now or Hate me later...zilla


----------



## slotto

*2 more Coupes*









I made the one with fenders and my buddy made the Green Gasser. I traded the mystery machine van I made for it.
enjoy


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice to watch your designs evolve and grow. Where'd the cool fenders come from?


----------



## slotto

thanks for the great feedback

The fenders were donated from a HW car in the Larry's Garage series.
it was a little pricey for a doner (2.99) but the wheels/rubber tires and grille can be used for other projects.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> The fenders were donated from a HW car in the Larry's Garage series.
> it was a little pricey for a doner (2.99) but the wheels/rubber tires and grille can be used for other projects.


Sorry Hot Wheels lovers, scarifices must be made. 2.99 is cheap when you consider all the extra parts you get.  Keep up the great work Slotto...RM


----------



## resinmonger

slotto said:


> thanks for the great feedback
> 
> The fenders were donated from a HW car in the Larry's Garage series.
> it was a little pricey for a doner (2.99) but the wheels/rubber tires and grille can be used for other projects.


It died for a worthy cause...

Keep up the great work, Slotto. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotto,

yEAH keep on building man! Nice fendered Rod and the Green Gasser is very cool too.

That is cool that you have a freiend to build slots right along with you. :hat: :hat:

Bob...Got Green Gas?  ...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool slotto. Very clever with the fenders. Real nice move!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome, and agreed, the development in the process is becoming quite apparent!! That fendered one kicks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

slotto, keep 'em coming, I like . . .


----------



## slotto

*Twins*










2 more from my workshop. One more coupe -different style and the other a convertable. These were inspired by one of the new HW releases.
enjoy


----------



## slotto

*Inspired by Uncertain T*


















This one was inspired by the '60 street rod Uncertain T.
http://www.showrods.com/large_image_pages/uncertain_t_large.html

It took me 3 times to get it just the way I wanted it.

Thanks for lookin' 
steve


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are some cool fabbed Rods!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I am thoroughly enjoying this thread, because each new one is just a little more intricate than the last!! No one can make cool from a sheet of styrene better!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Love it...ALOT!!*

Uncertain "T" took Steve Scott three years to build and $15,000.oo to build. The hardest part according to Steve was the making of hte one piece fiberglass body.

What a neat build slotto. I have pictures of my Dads original Monograms 1/24th instructions to post up.









































































Bob...Red is the best...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

dig it!


----------



## slotto

Thx guys, more to come.
stay tuned.


----------



## bobhch

What a great car and a great slotto build!

Bob..."T" time at HT...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Diy*

Thanks for posting the instructions for the Uncertain T model. That was very cool.

I finally got something together for you guys to try on your own.
Attached are my plans for the Tijuana Taxi and Lil Hangman.

If you attempt to build these I would love to see your outcome.
good luck and enjoy.


----------



## scratch

You nailed it _certainly_:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## slotto

*Convertibles*


















Been workin' on convertibles. a Phaeton on the left with a removable top, a hard top hot rod from a buddy's design, a ragtop red racer and something from the scrap bin.
stay tuned...


----------



## bobhch

*LOOK....it's more cool slotto stuff!!!*

What a Great Bunch of FUN! Aluminum rims and roadster bodies and some real nice body work!

Bob...AMAZING...zilla


----------



## slotto

*a few more...*


















the green one was inspired by a '37 Chevy, another post of the little red one- this time I hand painted the interior and a grey companion racer with a black top. I got an idea while looking a some magazines today for another radical rat. stay tuned.

How is everyone coming along with the plans I posted for the Hangman and Tijuana Taxi?


----------



## WesJY

SWEEETT!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

That's a mighty good looking trio of rods! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet trio!!! You are really getting this styrene creation stuff down!!! Wicked!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

It's funny when I think I'm out of ideas, then up pops something that inspires another idea. Thanks everyone for the kind words, stay tuned.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool rodding..."I don't need to buy no cars, I build my own!!!"... Slotto!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> It's funny when I think I'm out of ideas, then up pops something that inspires another idea. Thanks everyone for the kind words, stay tuned.


Yep slotto popping ideas you will always have. The Force is very stong with this one.

Bob...Cool looking rods once again...zilla


----------



## scratch

Sweet:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*Back to Basics*










For this installment I have 2 more coupes. The white one is sporting some dry transfers meant for pine derby cars and some custom rims. These rims started out in life as AFX steelies. I was at the craft shop and found some chrome button brads. They were in the scrapbooking aisle.

The black one is just like my other coupes except I tried to make it as small as possible without it looking too ridiculous. The flame decals came from Tom Stumpf and the wheels and tires are from one of those Jesse James cars posted earlier in the thread.

stay tuned I have a trailer in the works.
more to come...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Da Moons look great!!! I'm liking the checkerboard too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

Those look great! Cool rake on the white one and the dark one looks good all low and go. Nice!!!


----------



## resinmonger

More sweet stuff Slotto. You keep hitting 'em over the fence. Nice find on the Moon Hubs - they look way cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotto,

These are very retro classy cars....I feel young again.

Bob...Hey Postsy check out those 2 chicks over there...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*This $#!+ just totally Rocks !!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

This stuff is totally cool ! I saved your PDF. & may even try doing one after I retire in 2011 & have more time !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

DANG!! THOSE ARE SWEET RODS!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack........again. Look at that & that & that! KOOL*



WesJY said:


> DANG!! THOSE ARE SWEET RODS!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


No kidding Wes....tell me about it!

Bob...this is a fun place to visit...zilla


----------



## slotto

*I got 2 more...*










I got an old basic Rat Truck - this time with a hood.

And a convertible highboy inspired by a machine in this months Hot Rod Magazine.

more to come...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang slotto, those are cool!!! You're getting really good curving the stuff now!!! Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Hey Slotto, nice trunks on those bad boys! Like SCMan sez, you got the whole curvature thing down! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Keep building!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

nice job slotto. i,m diggin the rat truck


----------



## tjd241

*Yup...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Dang slotto, those are cool!!! You're getting really good curving the stuff now!!!Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I also noticed the fit and finnish on each project is getting better and better as you roll them out. At this rate you'll be shaming us any time now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig

tjd241 said:


> I also noticed the fit and finnish on each project is getting better and better as you roll them out. At this rate you'll be shaming us any time now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yep! At first I was a little........you know. But, they keep gettin' better! Now ya need to put louvers on the rear deck of them roadsters! Lots of imagination, patience and a good eye on the proportions. Louvers, louvers, louvers.......please..... 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotto I get a big smile on my face everytime I come here & see your newest creations...these black rods are WAY FUN!

Bob... ...zilla


----------



## slotto

awww shucks fellas, thanks. Kinda at a loss of what to make right now. That's why so many coupes, convertibles and trucks.
I'm gonna have to look into that photobucket thing too. I'm up to my 5M limit here.

thanks for the moral support!
slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

If you can upload pictures here, you can upload them at the bucket. Same basic idea. Once you get them uploaded, if you cursor over the picture, a box opens up under it. Left click on the


----------



## Bill Hall

slotto said:


> awww shucks fellas, thanks. Kinda at a loss of what to make right now. That's why so many coupes, convertibles and trucks.
> I'm gonna have to look into that photobucket thing too. I'm up to my 5M limit here.
> 
> thanks for the moral support!
> slotto


Go for the bucket!

You wont regret it :thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Those black rods are indeed cool.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*Nomad*

Here's my newest. took 2 days to build. 
Bare metal foil used on this one. Please be kind


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Interesting "Nomad" variation !!


 Neal :dude:


----------



## Rolls

Radically altered for max race worthiness, yet still instantly recognizable as '57 Nomad! Great work!!


----------



## bobhch

slotto,

Hey that is a Groovy 57 Nomad and the color is perfect! I built an AMT Nomad 1/24th model kit waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when and painted mine the same color. 

Bob...keep them coming...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Motors*

I've briefly gotten into building motors...








The block came from hot wheels, the air cleaner from nuther die cast car and I scratch built the motor mounts, intake and carb. I love how nicely they fit into that pocket between the wheels.
enjoy


----------



## slotto

oh, and Photobucket is working out great!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome rods!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And the bucket makes life so much easier!! Glad you tried it!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Rodding there Slotto!!! And thanks for using the Bucket also...RM


----------



## WesJY

Awesome work there! Keep them coming! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## scratch

Nice looking rods, rods rule.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Slotto Motors inc. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Vrooooooooooom, vroooooooooooooom, vrooooooom...zilla


----------



## slotto

*HELP, I can't stop!!!*

All I wanna do is build engines now! HELP!!!
















Also found another use for those the hub caps. Using them as chrome air cleaner covers on the Ford blocks.
I'll get back to building cars...someday.


----------



## Rolls

Very cool, Slotto! Those rods show off the engines well!


----------



## resinmonger

There is no help Slotto. You are totally caught in the gravity well of slot car addiction. :freak:

Embrace the affliction. Build away! That's a nice lookin' posse you got there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

A whole bunch of winners!!!! Dang, I really like that panel wagon!!! SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotto,

Hey you are only 100 engines away from beeing able to make cars again...lol

Bob...paint and go,go,go...zilla


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Those are some great looking cars.
-Jeff


----------



## kiwidave

Cool motors sloto! The chopped pickup is mean!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*The light bulb came on above my head...all 20 watts!*

Good stuff slotto! I enjoy your freehand style.

I use the sheet styrene to shim my dummy engine blocks around so the chosen header style doesnt bind on my brass radius rods. Your home spun engine blocks have given me another creative tool that I had unwittingly used before and forgotten. Have you considered grills shells and radiators as part of the dummy assem? Seems like a no brainer with your superior carving skillz. 

Maybe try some Evergreen or Plastruct tubing used as radiator hoses. You can leave them straight for the old school flat head look, or bend them into "S" shapes for a more conventional look. Drill corresponding holes in the block and rad/grill assem and glue them together as a drop in module. At that point a guy could expand to nerf bars, bumperettes, full bumpers, fuel tanks...maybe even cycle style front fenders?

If you look REALLY close at this Darda engine/grill assembly you can just make out the upper and lower radiator hoses snaking around to the radiator. The rest is all airgap. Certainly doable from a modeling perspective. It allows the grill shell to be independently mounted from the chassis be it stock or tubular brass.


----------



## slotto

Thanks Bill, I just love that car. I was lookin' for that AFX in the parts boxes at the last slot show. none to be had. I did pick up a panel and a woodie. I'll post pix later.









Great idea about the hoses. I didn't plan to get that detailed yet. I've been known to use alum tubing for nerf bars on a willys. I've also scratch made a grille as you can see above...I don't love it. The HW grilles are more realistic and plentiful.

I've been gluing the grille and block together as one to screw to the chassis w/o causing any harm to it. that way if I get tired of a certain look, I can always do a quick swap out. The same with all my bodies. They are all LWB and interchangeable rather quickly. 
steve


----------



## slotto

*sumpin' new*

I found a few of those 56 ford trucks in my tackle box and wondered what they would look like w/o the hood...
















needs a lot of work yet. definitely not a show piece.
more to come


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not yet, but there's some serious potential there!! Fill that bed with a tonneau cover and you're 90% there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, you're imagination has no bounds, Slotto! Always amazed at your freash ideas! Keep on truckin' :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## bobhch

*Primered Hot Rod is Rod-a-rific...*

Slotto you got that truck looking all fun and stuff...no hood with a Blower sticking up!! Ooooh and those big SLICKS in the rear look very 70s...yeah!

Have a few of those trucks myself and fitted on on a chassis (still in the to do stage) Yeah the body had to be cut away where the top gear plate clip goes just like yours. I just removed a little black body plastic off of mine down below to get it to snuggle down over the chassis.

Bob...you make some great bods man...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET TRUCK! Keep them coming!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Great Trucks !!! I have done the same with stuff that was in my 'Junk Body box" for years ! C/o my thread !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Just looked through the pages of this thread again...man there are so many cool cars here that spark inspiration to keep on building more and more and more wacky racers!!

Bob...go slotto, go slotto... GO!!...zilla


----------



## slotto

*2 more street rods*

No new ideas, just using up some HW grilles...


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotto said:


> No new ideas, just using up some HW grilles...


:thumbsup: These are 2 Soup-R-Kool primed out Rat Rod's !!!
I can imagine them with Slotrod65 Hot ROd repro decal's .
These cars really kick @$$ !!!

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Are the grills/Engine's resincast or just cannibalised from a diecast ?


Neal:dude:

I just love this $#!+ to death !!


----------



## slotto

Thanks Neal, I'm glad you like. All grilles and engines were taken from various diecast cars. I haven't gotten up the nerve or funds to start casting again. I became discouraged with the results when I did it in the past. Lots of the bodies that I casted in the past ended up getting trashed due to those dratted air bubble demons. Pix of my Mini Coopers can be seen earlier in this thread.

steve


----------



## slotrod65

I have to say that this thread has inspired me to start modeling slot cars again. I LOVE buildin' 'em, rippen' 'em apart, and modding! Paint and decals cannot be overlooked either... 

I am just really revved up by the way you pull these cars together from almost nuthin' !

Ain't slotroddin' cool?

Keep it up....

Phred


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> No new ideas, just using up some HW grilles...


I'm sure the diecast guys kringe everytime they see parts!!! I've got a diecast collection my self, and I don't even collect diecasts!!! "Coo"l work on some "Hot" rods...RM


----------



## slotrod65

I have a sizable collection of diecast... parts! I bought a ton of JL hotrods when a local toy chain went out a few years abo. drilled out the rivets, and saved all of the parts, motors, windshields, pipes, grills etc.


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. I'm glad that I was able to inspire someone. slotrod, I would love to see what you can do with styrene. It's not as hard as you think. If I can do it, anyone can. just use a ruler with mm and make good cuts. oh yeah, putty will hide all the flaws.
steve


----------



## kcl

hey Slotto here's a couple scratch builds for you

http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/100_2563.jpg

http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/100_2290.jpg

kcl :wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69

dang that dirt model must just fly on that gplus chassis!nice work!


----------



## slotto

great stuff kcl


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool builds KCL, don't know which I like the best??? It's a toss up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

Crisp, clean builds! Nice work on those two, kcl!


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool builds KCL, don't know which I like the best??? It's a toss up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Yeah! I agree with him! Nice Work!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## scratch

Nice looking true scratch builds . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*How to make a Hot Rod from scratch - part 1*

I've been wanting to do this how-to for a while but when I get started on a car, I forget to take pictures along the way. I'm no photographer so I apologize in advance for the poor picture quality. Here goes...









First I start out with a pattern. This was drawn onto a thin piece of styrene then cut out.









I score the outline of the pattern onto a 1mm thick piece of sheet styrene. Then flip the pattern over and do it again. This will make both sides.









This is a shot of the two sides cut out.









At this point I super glue the two sides together assuring that the sides will be even after sanding. Glue is only applied to the bottom.









After sanding the edges smooth, I cut the sides apart.









This is a picture of a jig that I made.
The dimensions are 22mm x 20mm x 10mm









Here, I am holding the sides to my jig to allow the proper width of the body.









At last, the body begins to take shape. I glue the two sides together at the front making a point.

We are only allowed to display 8 images per post, so stay tuned for part 2.


----------



## slotto

*How to make a Hot Rod from scratch - part 2*

Welcome to part two...









This is the back being glued into place. The sides are 1mm thick styrene where the top, back and hood are .5mm. this is really easy to bend. The warmth from your hands is enough to accomplish any bending needed.









Half way there! I like to use masking tape to hold things together while the super glue dries. Not to mention I like to keep rolling on the build.









The hood is now glued into place.









Now I can glue in the front screw post. It is square plastic tubing. It fits nicely in the point.









Next comes the roof. As you can see, I made the hood and roof just a little bigger than they need to be. I will sand these down once they set.









Showing the hood and roof cut down to size. pre-sanding stage.









Hood and roof sanded, and the masking tape removed. This little racer is starting to take shape.









A view from below. I set the chassis in place where the screw post hole lines up with the chassis hole. From here I can see what needs to be removed in order for the chassis to fit properly.

Let's meet back here for part 3


----------



## slotto

*How to make a Hot Rod from scratch - part 3*

Whoop doop de dee, here's part three...









This shows what needs to be removed. I also mark the center of the rear wheels. these marking are done on both sides of the body.









The body will now fit properly onto the chassis. But we are not yet done folks.









We still need to cut out the windows. The hashes shown here will be where the windows will be.









We have finally arrived... The windows were cut out. But what I didn't show you is how I notched out for the grille. This will be my little secret. Next it's off to the spray booth for the color of your choice. Mine will remain white until I can figure this out.

This was fun. I hope you got something from it.
steve


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! AWESOME WORK! Maybe one day i ll give it a try! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Thanks for the step by step How To. I agree with WesJY,I'll have to give this a try.Keep up the cool builds.


----------



## Rolls

So cool to see the steps of the build!!!! Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great tutorial there slotto. I bet there alot of capable people around here but you make it look like a monkey can build one!!!lmao!!!


I will be picking up some of the plastic now. grrr


----------



## bobhch

*Love how you show the masking tape usage....Far Out!*

Steve,

You are a True Hobby Talker...only a full fledged slot car nut would be as Cool as to spend this much time and effort to share his slot build ways to a bunch of slot castaways...Thank You!

Wooooah you got it going on with how to build your own bodies. Need to try this myself sometime. Am totaly pumped up and inspired by all the pics and instruction on how to do it!!

Bob...Slotto has it going on...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I am totally "Stoked" as they say in the sports world ! You really lead the way !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotto said:


> Whoop doop de dee, here's part three...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows what needs to be removed. I also mark the center of the rear wheels. these marking are done on both sides of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The body will now fit properly onto the chassis. But we are not yet done folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still need to cut out the windows. The hashes shown here will be where the windows will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have finally arrived... The windows were cut out. But what I didn't show you is how I notched out for the grille. This will be my little secret. Next it's off to the spray booth for the color of your choice. Mine will remain white until I can figure this out.
> 
> This was fun. I hope you got something from it.
> steve


Slotto ! You are the Man ! I am saving this !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. I probably should have made this tutorial a thread of its own.
What do you think?
steve


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the "How To Do", that's some real scratch building!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## noddaz

*Sweeet~!*



slotto said:


> Here's my newest. took 2 days to build.
> Bare metal foil used on this one. Please be kind


Where have I been?


----------



## noddaz

*whoa!*



slotto said:


> All I wanna do is build engines now! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found another use for those the hub caps. Using them as chrome air cleaner covers on the Ford blocks.
> I'll get back to building cars...someday.



More coolness!
But where are the radiators?


----------



## slotto

*Where it all began...*









Here's where it all began. About 10 years ago, I purchased a purple Johnny Lightning Willys for around 3 bucks. My plan was to do something radical with it. I eventually got around to cutting off the hood. After doing this, I set it on a chassis for a test fit. Keep in mind, when I cut the hood off, the screw post went with it. The body sank in the front and I was completely lost. The Willys then remained in my tackle box until earlier this year. I have always been a sort of modeler so one day I was in the old box and saw the Willys. I pulled it our and the wheels started turning. I was gonna make a gasser. But first, it needed a firewall. But from what? I looked around the workbench and I came up with an old 3 1/2" floppy disk. I snapped it apart and began to shape a firewall. When I got it to look the way I wanted, I glued it in place. The body somewhat fit more appropriate on the chassis now, but now I needed an engine. The next time I was at Target, I hit the toy aisle. Before check out, I had a handful of potential goodies to experiment with. What you see here is one of those purchases. Now with the hood gone, there was a gaping hole in the front where a shroud would be. I had to fabricate one to fill the hole there. After doing this, I removed push bar in the back and replaced it with some aluminum tubing. What gasser would be complete without pipes? These were fabbed with the same tube stock and more floppy disk plastic as the flanges. Lastly those headlights had to go. I shaved them off and drilled them out for what I call that poor man's look. Primer brown and a few decals finished her up.








more to come...
slotto


----------



## WesJY

SWEET WILLY! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

That looks mean slotto!!! I like it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice job on the Willys slotto!!


----------



## Rolls

Diggin' the Willys and the backstory, too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice work on the Willys...*

It's the little things that really make it stand out. I like how you thought to use flanges on the exhaust tips. Nice touch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*The Plan*

Thanks guys. The plan is to try and post a spotlight on all the handmades in order by birth. So far nearly 50 scratch built cars in all in nearly a years time.
Stay tuned, I'll try not to bore you too much...
slotto


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow 50 Slotto??? You are on a tear. How bout expanding?? What wud it take to get one of your specials a parking spot on my shelf front and center?


----------



## bobhch

*Always fun stuff to see here...*

You did that Willys up real nice slotto! That is a great look for that body and it looks ready to race..................Vrooooooooooooooooooooom!

I'm digging the headlights and the whole look of Race Ready. It just says jump in and lets go...

Bob...more is good...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Moving on*

After gaining confidence in using styrene, I decided to tackle a few Hot Rods that I picked up in an Ebay lot. Some of them were broken and none of them had a hard top or pipes.










As you can see here, I had to build the doors and cowl in order to get them to resemble anything close to fun. As you can see, I had to cut and fit the pieces into place by just winging it. Once I was satisfied with the results, I cut and fit some firewalls. Paint and generous amounts of putty kindly hide the ugliness 










Then I went after creating the roofs. These are 2 pieces cut to size to form an "L" shape then I added two A pillars. Pretty simple. Engines and grilles courtesy of some die cast doner cars. The turquoise hood in the center was cut from the body next to it. A firewall was added and it was painted gray. If you look closely at the first shot above, you can see the burn marks that deformed the trunk. After painting it gray it looks like a very large dent. They all look great ...from about 5 feet away.

Next time we meet, I will be spotlighting Number 1, my very first Handmade Hot Rod.
Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotrod65

Awesome slotrods!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think they look pretty darn good!!! The roofs do add a lot!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEETTTT!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

AH HAH!

FINALLY!

Well slotto I always stop by for some inspiration. Your use of gears as front wheel spacers has solved something that has plagued me for some time. 

Old school finned brake drums... Hot Dang! With a little effort and creative suggestion I'm thinking it might be just the ticket.


----------



## slotto

*Wheel Spacers*

Thanks for the complements everyone.

Yes Bill, those gears serve 3 purposes:
you get the look of finned brakes, they act as spacers so those long Tyco axles don't flop back and forth and the added weight keeps your guide pin in the slot


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Those Kustom T-Jet Hot Rods are Crude & Rude with da @titood !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## ctsvowner

Hmmm. maybe a street rod like my friends. He made everything from the frame up. It was cool seeing the square stock get cut and welded into a frame. It would be a tribute as he passed away this year. He did this as a replica of the Revell Paddy Wagon. a 1919 C Cab

Here is a You Tube link.


----------



## bobhch

*Rumble, Rumble, Rumble......gotta love headers!!*

slotto,

The black one with the red scallops is a Classic. They all look like a bunch of fun and I am not even 5 foot away. Keep on keeping on slotto!!

ctsvowner,

Hey that is a very cool Paddy wagon! Checked out a whole bunch of videos on it. It looks so Sweet in Red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your friends frame up build is very, very Cool indeed. Thanks for sharing the video and story.

Bob...it would be great to have slots that rumbled like that...zilla


----------



## slotto

*A little over a year ago...Number 1*

This entry will spotlight the Handmade Hot Rod that started it all, Number 1. After building the firewalls for the Aurora Willys and the Hot Rods, I felt comfortable enough with working with styrene to give it a try. I got the idea for building a car because I felt tired of the same old body styles that were available and I wanted something that no one else has. This body was inspired by a T-Bucket that I saw in a magazine. Although what is represented here looks nothing like what was in the magazine, the inspiration definitely started there, but I digress. The tools that I started with were a #11 Exacto knife, 1mm thick Evergreen Styrene, Gorilla Super Glue, a #2 pencil and a vision in my head.

I started out by sketching an idea on the styrene using a T-Jet chassis as a scale guide. I only build cars that will fit onto a T-Jet chassis because this is the only chassis that looks normal going around the track. Those magnet cars are faster but to me they look unnatural for this scale. Anyway... I was happy with the sketch and how it compared with the chassis so I then cut it out. I made the twin for the other side and then held them with the chassis in between. I took a quick out to out measurement for the interior, Then I cut out the piece and glued the sides to it.

This gave me a great start. Next I took another measurement for the rear side to create the back. I cut this out glued it in place. I quickly realized that I needed to notch out the back to fit around the chassis. After this was done, I had to make the firewall. Once this was made it too needed to be notched out. I stood back and realized that this would not do. It needed a cowl to make it look anything close to believable. This took 3 pieces. Next came the roof and two tiny 'A' pillars. These were a pain in the ass because they would not stand up straight. After a while of fiddling with them, I was satisfied. Next came the box in the rear. This was a detailed piece as it tool small 5 pieces. I placed the body on the chassis and quickly noticed the fire wall I built was almost completely gone due to what needed to be cut away. After the body was in place and the rear box assembled, I tried a test fit of the box. It looked good, so I glued it in place. All the edges were sharp and needed sanding. This took forever.

Keep in mind at this time, the entire car is still white. I stood back and looked at the mess that I created. From every angle I was dissatisfied. I wanted to crush it.

I took it to a buddy's house. He and I race on the weekends. He was floored with it. I told him if he liked it so much, it was his. After I went home that evening, I couldn't get the bucket out of my head. For the entire week I actually missed my car. When I went back to my buddy's place, hat in hand, I asked if I could have it back. He was totally cool. He had painted it up as you see here in that rat primer gray paint with a black top. I may not race it every time but it is still one of my all time favorite builds and will remain in my race box.

Later I added the engine and grille which were taken from a few diecast cars. I plan to build a new and improved T-Bucket with all the skills that have been acquired in the past year.


















Sorry for the long winded explanation of this one but as I started typing the memories rushed back as if it were yesterday.

Next time, the story of Number 2
slotto


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dude that is inspiraional to say the least. I vow to try and build one in your honor someday. But I have to say I have very little vision and would be very much likely to do a better job if I could see one up close and personal.

I love reading a story like yours. Funny where an idea comes from but some people have vision where some are blind as a bat.

Keep up the awsome builds slotto. Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Joe said it all perfectly! x2.


----------



## WesJY

Slotto - Keep them coming!! Awesome job !

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:These Hot Rods are awsome !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

*Santa's Little Helper*




























Just in time for Christmas, Santa's Little Helper.

I threw this one together in 2 days with the inspiration of "Number 1" and the Christmas Spirit. It has a working tailgate to aide in loading all those gifts.

Merry Christmas and GOD bless us, everyone!
slotto


----------



## Super Coupe

That is a cool little hauler there.Santa should be able to rip around the neighborhoods with that in no time.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool red Sled!!! Ho Ho Ho...RM


----------



## WesJY

AWWW SWEET!! That's sooo COOOOLL . KEEP THEM COMING!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful piece of work, slotto!!! All you need is a Santa driver, and a big sack of goodies for the back!! You are truly gifted with styrene skillz!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How is he going to sneak up to any houses with that HotRod???


Real cool and I bet it had loud pipes!!


----------



## slotto

*Hot Rod Hauler*




























still working on it. will post updates as they occur.
slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy cowabunga, that hauler is unreal!!! Dang it slotto!!! I think I bruised the bottom of my jaw!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Wow you have some great ideas. That hauler is something.


I'm gonna try to print out your directions for the Taxi.


----------



## Rolls

Mighty cool creations, Slotto! Sweet scratch work!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Slotto, very good!!! That's gonna be one cool hauler!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Holy cowabunga, that hauler is unreal!!! Dang it slotto!!! I think I bruised the bottom of my jaw!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


YEAH!! I agree with him! DANG! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

sLOTTo,

MaN ThAt HaUlEr HaS sYLe!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is going to be one sweet ride man!! 

Bob...double, double cowabunga...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Awe-Some hauler ! Where will the doors be ? ahead or behind the front wheel ?
How about a book of your pattern's sold on eBay ? Great work ! Reminds me of an old White CabOver Truck !!See the link be low !

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/dshull/2005/july/file006.jpg


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

*Hot Rod Hauler II*

As usual I wasn't happy with the first one. Specifically the trailer part. So...








I kept the cab but instead this time I used an AFX 4gear specialty chassis, (That's right I stepped out of T-Jet builders room) and I wanted it to have a roll type bed.








And of course what happens if the hauler broke down? How would you access the engine?
























A view from the other side. As you can see, I used some scrap plastic that was just laying around. I plan to paint it primer gray and tint the windows. I haven't mastered the paint skills like Randy has. If I could paint like him, it would be some sort flavor of candy I'm sure.
Thanks for the previous comments and Please be kind with this one.
slotto


----------



## bobhch

Slotto Hauling inc.,

Great re-Rig of your flatbed, flip up, Hualer!

This could be painted up many, many ways. I could see it in Black with some Slotrod65 red and yellow scallops. 

You built it and now you get to paint it. Neat Machine you have here slotto....Phsssssssssssssssssht

Bob...Naw slotto Randy would paint it yellow...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Every time I hit this thread it just gets better and better!! Love the flip cab, and the roll back too!! I have a hard time cutting a straight line in styrene, and you're worlds ahead of me!! Amazing job slotto!! :freak: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great job on the lean,mean rollback machine.The car also looks just as good.Keep the knives sharp and the dremel wizzing out these cool builds. Tom


----------



## WesJY

Friggin SWEET man!! Keep them coming!!! 

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:The White style flip cab ROX !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## jtslot

again a very sweet ride ,love the building skills


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Your really hitting em outa the park Slotto.

I vow to get some styrene and build somefreakingthing!!!

Very inspiring man, keep it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


>


Very cool and unique build Slotto!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've tried a little styrene building, but nothing to this level!!! RM
P.S. Yellow would look good, jus sayn


----------



## videojimmy

very creative!


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever slotto!


----------



## XracerHO

Innovative flip Cab Hauler. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> I haven't mastered the paint skills slotto


Looked at this again!!! Here's what I'm thinking: M2 has a diecast 53 Ford with round chrome ringed headlights you could stick on or drill out some headlight holes, then put on a backplate, add some silver. Same as for the grill, drill 2 smaller holes for the grill ends, then connect the dots with a dremmel to make the whole opening, add a some fine mesh on the back side. Kinda like the Dodge A100 or Trick truck...Just thinking out loud here. Oh, and sprinkle on some yellow coloring...RM


----------



## slotto

Thanks for all the complements everyone. Randy, I would love to do all of this but I'm not that much on detail as you can see from my earlier work. And you HAVE mastered the painting...I saw your merc sled. That paint is like glass.


----------



## Bill Hall

Yo dude...no more 'scuses! 

If you never start painting... you'll never learn how. There's scads of intel in the archives. Any body can blow paint down, the trick is patient, solid, prep work. At some point, through repetition, you'll eventually acquire the feel to lay a proper paint film. Then you'll start to paint better and screw up less. Good habits and practice help swing the odds in your favor. It's just that simple.

If I had any real advice besides whats readily available, I'd re-emphasize the idea to use stuff that's compatible. Mixing and matching knowns and unknowns along with schlock ya got a really good deal on and crap ya found in grandma's shed is folly and definately not the right way to learn. Spend a few bux more for the good stuff and avoid the penny wise and pound foolish trap of fish eyes, crazing, bubbling, and all the frustration that could've been a positive painting experience. Remember that we all still fudge one up from time to time. 

Go on slotto pull the trigger and color up ...you got plenty of excellent subjects!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> Thanks for all the complements everyone. Randy, I would love to do all of this but I'm not that much on detail as you can see from my earlier work. And you HAVE mastered the painting...I saw your merc sled. That paint is like glass.


Thanks Slotto, but "masterd", no. I still have screw ups just like the rest of us, some days are better than others. You got to use some putty, sandpaper, primer, and time. When you prime the vehicle your painting and see flaws or voids in the primer, you gonna see em in the paint also. Prime and sand until you get it looking good, then roll on your paint...As Bill said, use the good stuff, it just works better. There's a few exceptions to all rules, but overall when you start mixing brands and using the bargain stuff, keep the stripper handy...RM


----------



## slotto

*Thanks*

Thank you for the advise gentlemen.


----------



## slotto

*Nuther Hauler*

I found a use for the first hauler bed I made...
















The body is from an old RRR Wrecker (the boom went to Lil Hangman -earlier in this thread) and the pipes are from an old Tyco '57 Chevy. Steering wheel from a random diecast. Also made a new chassis for the Falcon. The wheelbase for the truck is a little too short but hidden nicely by the bed.
slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like the way that flatbed came out slotto!! Waste not, want not!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You guys sure do have me thinking of trying my hand at this styrene stuff!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool crafting!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You got me wanting to glue some styrene too...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great Hauler & styrene crafting of the flatbed and one cool Falcon. :thumbsup: Your inspiring some styrene building. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

SWEET HAULER!!  

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Slotto for styrene builder of the year...very cool rig.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I am going to get some styrene tomorow.


Awsome stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:That is one heck of a hunk of a Brother-truckin' Bad Ass Rat Rod Car Hauler !!Imaigine that with Mel Gibson's OZ Ford interceptor on top !!!
Come to think of it, I have a $#!+Load of what & black styrene on stock !!:woohoo:


Keep on Truckin' !! Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*It all started out with just a 1/4 sheet a day & now am up to 5 sheets a day...*

slotto,

You are making us all styrene addicts. 

You know each and everyone of us wishes they could do a few hot laps with that Cool set up you just built!

:woohoo: My turn...no mine...let me drive you road hogs, back off junior this is my turn :roll: lol

Bob...my name is Bob and I'm a styrene-a-holic...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Don't mean to bug you...*

Thank you all for your kind words. Most times I post things before I paint 'em because I get so excited, and you don't get to see the finished product. This time is no different.

Last night I got inspired by this...









So I created this (#52)...

















I hope you enjoyed this one. It was definitely the most challenging.
slotto


----------



## kiwidave

The hauler is really cool. Zilla is gonna love that bug!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool dude!!!

What is the thickness of the styrene your using? I went today and found a sheet each or .020 and .040 and was wondering if this is ok to use??


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> The hauler is really cool. Zilla is gonna love that bug!!!


you are right kiwi...love it slotto!!

Bob...you can never build enough VWs...zilla


----------



## win43

Amazing styrene manipulation. :woohoo:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:That gonna be one hot VW !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

Thanks Guys. I did get to splash some paint on...








It's only a racer I'm gonna run the heck out of it, like I do all my makes. 

Joe - I typically use .040 inch or 1mm thick for the sides. On occasion the tops, fronts backs will use it too but mostly the thin stuff as it's easier to bend.
Get v-groove with 1mm spacing. Trust me, getting everything square will go much easier. 
slotto


----------



## bobhch

Slotto,

Your paint job and those funky rear tires realy turned this Bug into one fun runner. Am a huge fan of the work you are doing on your hand made bodies.

Bob...you builds are just plain fun, fun, fun!!...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool slotto! I gotta try this stuff one day!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I have to admit slotto, I now have some styrene and have been goofing around with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's one thing to be creative, but to look cool too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

Definitely some great builds here!:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet Vee Wee slotto!!! Top down and ready to cruise!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEETTT VW!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

*Light Emitting Diodes*

Welp, I finally gone and done it. I added light to #5. 2 LEDs and a 100K resistor. Thanks slotcarman for all the help. your 101 thread was a big help!


----------



## Reaper

Now THAT'S cool !!! Nicely done !

I'd have drilled them into the eyes !


----------



## slotto

yeah I debated wether or not to put em in the eyes but the leds are 3mm -close to the real headlight sockets so I went with them instead.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Really cool slotto


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Do you have any access to the old MotU figure's in HO ? That would look real slick with "Skelator " @ the wheel !! What a KOOOL ride you built !:thumbsup: Keep them coming !

Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

Slotto - OHHHH thats one SWEET A$$ ratrod truck with BLOODY LIGHTS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

a few more shots of #5 with the new lights.
















thanks for checking it out and for the positive feedback.
slotto


----------



## kiwidave

Scratch-built and lighted! Very cool slotto!


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

You did great slotto!!! I have one of them boneshakers lying around somewhere around here.. Great job lighting it up!!!! Congrats!! You passed the course with an A+!!!!! 

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

*How many laps to run today...........the world may never know?*



slotto said:


> Welp, I finally gone and done it. I added light to #5. 2 LEDs and a 100K resistor. Thanks slotcarman for all the help. your 101 thread was a big help!


Now this is just plain Crazy Cool! Lights and Skulls on your from scratch build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Have fun driving the wheels off of it...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Can't say it any better so repeat KD's comment: Scratch-built and lighted! Very cool slotto! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

thanks guys. I think I'm hooked on lighting now.


----------



## slotto

*#4 with Lights*

I'm really hooked on the whole lighting thing. I've adapted lights to one of my first builds...#4 - My first Rat Pickup.








Here you see the lights in place








and the soldered attachment








and them in full function.
















some random other shots.

enjoy
slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!!! Keep at it!! LEDs can be finicky at times. I've had some trouble with the white ones for the most part. There's a diode I think it's N40001 off the top of my head that is like a one way electrical valve. Juice only goes through it in one direction. If you start having troubles keeping them lit, odds are you need one of them in line in the circuit. Put it on the negative side of things, and like I said, they only work one way so experiment! Also, you can paint the backs of those LEDs to hide them and keep the light only going where you want.. Looking great slotto!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Lights look great! That's a nice installation, too. Very integrated. :thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

As always Slotto your my inspiration and I look up to you.


Well Done


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This LED lighting seems to be spreading the globe. See what you started Sltman!!! Cool work Slotto...RM


----------



## slotto

*Spotlight on #2*

This here is a spotlight on my second scratch build. It will be known as #2.

After finishing #1, I was a little dissatisfied with how it wasn't as bucket as I hoped it would be, so I began to work on #2. With this ride I decided to angle the sides upward. So I built sort of a box without a bottom. Then sculpted separate pieces for the window areas then cut out the windows. Next I attached a roof and rear window section and cut out an oval to peek out of. Lastly I made another box just big enough to cover up the exposed gears.









Now after experimenting with LEDs, it seemed only fitting that this car be lit up in some manner. I took Reapers suggestion and cut the eyes out of the skull and stuck one green light up in the cavity.








It's a little dim but it gets the point across. Imagine this in your rear view mirror on a dark and lonely road.

thanks for looking,
slotto


----------



## WesJY

oh man thats soooo cool!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well I'm just sayin if that were behind me I be drivin faster


----------



## slotcarman12078

Spooky!!! I love it!! Don't be afraid to experiment with lower ohm LEDs slotto. In my playing with LEDs thread there is a link for a resistance calculator. I figure about 20 volts, for red/green/yellow LEDs they use about 2.0 volts and about 20 milliamps. I use a 1K for 2 LEDs in series. I would use about a 1.6-1.8K for a single. The dim looks good too though. Subtle is sometimes way better. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

One other thing to watch out for. Your wiring is unprotected to the LED. I would consider either shrink wrap, or a little brush on insulation on the leads. If a pick up touches, it could bypass the resistor and the LED will go kapow!! Or maybe poof...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotto said:


> This here is a spotlight on my second scratch build. It will be known as #2.
> 
> After finishing #1, I was a little dissatisfied with how it wasn't as bucket as I hoped it would be, so I began to work on #2. With this ride I decided to angle the sides upward. So I built sort of a box without a bottom. Then sculpted separate pieces for the window areas then cut out the windows. Next I attached a roof and rear window section and cut out an oval to peek out of. Lastly I made another box just big enough to cover up the exposed gears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now after experimenting with LEDs, it seemed only fitting that this car be lit up in some manner. I took Reapers suggestion and cut the eyes out of the skull and stuck one green light up in the cavity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little dim but it gets the point across. Imagine this in your rear view mirror on a dark and lonely road.
> 
> thanks for looking,
> slotto




Hahaha Definitley don't wanna come across this dude!!!

Nice job:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET. Guess i'm gonna stay on well lit roads from now on. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

SCM, I couldn't have done it without you. I have been using 3V LEDs for the three cars I've done so far. The ones with 2 lights in series, I used a 100K resistor and for the single light car I used a 15K resistor. I looked at that resistance calculator but since I don't know that much about milliamps, I just guessed using the old trial and error method under a tyco 20+/- v. wall wart. Thanks for the tip about insulating the wires. I'm gonna do that. I will admit that a few of the red ones made a stinky. hehehe
slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

By all means keep experimenting!! It's all fun unless you start blowing out a bunch in a row. That can get rather frustrating, especially with the measures I take to keep as much of the light out of places there isn't supposed to be any. Replacing a blown out LED is sometimes as big a project as the initial lighting job. I never thought of going above on the resistance for eerie glowing stuff. I must find a suitable application one of these days! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

CTSV OWNER said:


> Well I'm just sayin if that were behind me I be drivin faster


Me too..........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! lol

Bob...what a neat little rig...zilla


----------



## ctsvowner

Hey Slotto what cha been working on?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ctsvowner said:


> Hey Slotto what cha been working on?



We have insider info going on round here??:tongue:


----------



## slotto

*Funny you should ask...*

Inspired by Bill's Tyco-Jet, I managed to put together this little number.
This is a true Rat Rod in EVERY aspect.








At first glance just a garden variety slotto rat on a T-Jet chassis, right?









WRONG. I was going thru my chassis box and found this Tomy motor. After much coaxing, I managed to marry it to the rear of an old T-Jet beater. I used an old hacked up Tyco crown gear in the rear. The front was a breeze compared to the rear. Just keeping everything straight -you know.









Then came the shoes. I soldiered some wires to the contacts on the motor and brought them thru the holes in near the front wheels on the chassis. Then I cut up a couple shoes and soldered them to the wires that hung down. Contacts to the track are made on the trailing side of the shoes not the front. I got to find an appropriate grille and maybe lights.

It looks like s#|+ but it runs like a scolded dog. Just like a true Rat Rod should!
enjoy,
slotto


----------



## slotto

Hey Randy, We must run in similar circles. I have a Skoal drag car too...


----------



## XracerHO

Nice Rat Rod with very innovative chassis. Plus a 57 Chevy Pro Stock & the Green LED eyed monster. You have been busy, Wow. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Always a new suprise from slotto inc.*

Ooooh neat slotto Rat Smash together car that has to be a blast to run!

Bob...digging your 5th-ty sev Rat Rod Classic also...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> Hey Randy, We must run in similar circles. I have a Skoal drag car too...


I like this 57 Classic with the cool option package!!! Scoops and wings, doesn't get much better!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Frankenchassis!!! I love it!!! Now where did I put that extra Tomy motor I had lying around???? I just had an idea...  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great rat rod !! I am tempted to try building one myself !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

LOLOLOLOL! That's very slick and slung down. 

Lord knows we love chassis bashing!


----------



## slotto

*My latest*

It has been a while since I've been on here. much to catch up on I see.
Below is what I have been working on...









#55 - the 3 window and #56 - the 5 window









Another shot of #55 - I lowered it a bit and applied a fresh coat of flat black
#46 with a So Cal Speed Shop feel (scotch tape and a spray bomb)









#46 from the rear - it's actually red folks, for some reason the camera thinks it's pink.









#58 - "The Tudor" before paint

I am currently working on another coupe like 55 & 56. Right now this is my favorite type of build - they also handle like a dream.


----------



## bobhch

Neat stuff as usual & So Cal is a Kewl Look always!

Bob...A-lotto slotto is goodo...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEETTT A$$ CARS!!!

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Great bunch of cool cars. I really like the Tudor and the Slotto Cal custom. Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool scratching!!! I likes that SoCal custom graphics. I see you done a orange flame work in the background...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That sedan came out sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

More pics of the tudor please.


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys.

Yes Randy, you do see fire in the distance. It is a rub off decal that was meant for a pine derby car.

Ask and you shall receive, CT...
The Tudor needs a little more sanding before a primer coat.
Funny how I didn't see all the flaws until I took some pictures of it.
















enjoy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I've seen those Pinewood rub on decals and wandered. How do you like em??? Thanks...RM


----------



## kiwidave

The Tudor is going to look great slotto. It looks good now!


----------



## Super Coupe

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I've seen those Pinewood rub on decals and wandered. How do you like em??? Thanks...RM


I have used the pine wood derby rub ons myself. But the truck is at CTSV's house for pictures.I sprayed a clearcoat over them so they wouldn't fall off. If CTSV (Dave) reads this,maybe he can snap a picture.Thanks.
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

*#19*

I felt that they were kinda waxy and I was afraid to clear coat but I did anyway and there was no problem. They are now locked in under a shiny gloss.
























This was done before I began using filler as you can see. Man, close up pics really pick up ALL the flaws. I can't see half those errors while holding it in my hands. Wow this is embarrassing.

The ideas aren't coming in as fast now so I'm trying to go that extra step for a better finish. I just picked up some black trim tape to detail the swoop on #46 above (when the paint is good and dry).


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Your my inspiration Slotto



















I need engines man I NEED Engines.


----------



## roadrner

Great lookers! Keep 'em coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

That Tudor is especially nice. Great job on it. Makes me wonder... Could there be an even lower LI'L COFFIN in the not so distant future?


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Great lookers! Keep 'em coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


What rr said...All these neat styrene builds are just amazing!

I'm diggin' the orange Rod. It looks cool with those rims and flames.
Have always liked the flat top look...Old School Rod baby!!

Bob...styrene nuts in the house...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Look what I found*

I was diggin' in an old tackle box and came across a Tyco Hot Rod that I had for 25 or more years. I took the fenders off, tinted the windshield and painted it dark green. I forgot all about it until I took it from the box.
























I picked the necklace up at the craft store It looks pretty close to scale to be a chain. whatcha think?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Uh oh!! You need chains to hold that guy back huh?!?!

Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

SO now we see the history of how you began. Yes the chain is close, a tad large but close.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:That QUarter century Hot Rod Is radIKool !! 


Neal:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

UH ohhh,the "Big Dog" is unleashed and ready to terrorize the tarmac. Great to see the early years all the way to the present. Cool then,Cool now. Way to go.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

That roadster looks sweet!! And the chain makes me wonder... Is there a tow truck in your future?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Ooooooooooooh sure they will turn your neck green...not right away though*



slotcarman12078 said:


> That roadster looks sweet!! And the chain makes me wonder... Is there a tow truck in your future?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


A tow truck or Ghost Rider?

Neat 25 year old body done slotto style!

Bob...I get my chains from the 25 cent machines...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Vellllllllly interesting! ....and inspiring! I always enjoy picking ideas from your builds.
I'm a great fan of the rag up look. It's a seldom modeled feature...and it's too bad. 

A hotrod project with a tightened up Carson top is on my bucket list of projects.


----------



## slotto

*#59*

























Number 59

Cherry red from a spray bomb with a coat of clear lacquer with flat black on top.


----------



## bobhch

slotto,

Well the color is right and so is all the work you put into this body!

Love the look of this bad boy with rims and tires that really compliment it to infinity and beyond.

Bob...Let the good times roll...zilla


----------



## joegri

but where is the fan blade? are u kiddin me that is fresh!!!


----------



## Rolls

That is great looking, Slotto! Cool!!


----------



## slotto

*Slot Car Show finds*

I was at the slot car show last weekend in Aberdeen and picked a few of the old Lindberg Chevy Vans. Of course I had to mount one. I will two-tone this later next week.

















And I bought a couple of the Dash VeeDubs. I am working on this to be a rat bug. And yes it will be flat black.


----------



## Bill Hall

Those are slammin' slotto!


----------



## slotto

*more finds*

Also...
some dude was selling the old afx hot rod 3 for $20. of course I bought 3.








and this is what I'm doing...








on top of a hacked up t-jet chassis with _pager power_.








it rides super smooth and it has no brakes.


----------



## Super Coupe

Those are some great looking rides and the pager powered chassis is cool, just hope no one pages ya while your driving it around and it bounces of the track.lol
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Van..................

Bug..................

3 Black Coupes...

AND a off the wall custome chassis build!

Bob...FAR OUT, Groovy & Insainly Cool Dude...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking Hot rods!!! May have to try that custom chassis idea, very interesting!!! I picked up one of the new HotWheels Bugs that looked very similar caused I liked it, like this one too...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

On a limb posting before my 2nd cup of coffee...:lol:

I love those Lindy vans!! Back in my cave boy days it was my first "custom"!! I shoved a Magnatraction chassis under it. Yours looks slick slammed like that. By the way, Bad Dawg makes a sweet resin of that body already set up with a snap on mount. The Lindy bodies are getting quite expensive on the bay. 

The rat rod bug and hot rods look awesome too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Very cool rides. PAGING Tjet chassis paging ............ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SOOO COOOL!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Interesting model A Ford rod & Chassis !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys!


----------



## slotto

*More Lindy's from the collection*


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lindys, Lindys everywhere!! I had one of them Jeepsters and like a dummy resold it on the bay. It was early in my customizing career and didn't know better. Lindy stingrays are a cool body to mess around with. A little fatter than an Aurora and they have a nice shape to them. If you need any parts to finish up that other van, let me know. I have a bunch of them in storage here, along with other stuff too. I think I still have the chrome parts buried for one of those stingrays too... I had an Austin Healey I shoulda held on to too..


----------



## slotto

*It once was yellow, but now its gray...*









I did this up in two tone fashion. It was yellow in an earlier post. White roof and metal flake gray all around. The windows were glued in place and wouldn't budge without breaking so I just left them there and painted them black from behind. It gives that tinted effect.
















I also installed a ground shaking 1000 watt multimedia center with a 52" plasma, a workout room and a large bathroom with soaking tub and fireplace. Too bad you can't see them.


----------



## Super Coupe

Yellow,Gray.Black,Blue,Red, That would look cool in any color. NICE.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lmao!!!! I wish we cud hear the thumping coming from that beauty!!!!


Anyone have a van like this for me???? They are the coolest looking van slot I ever seen!!!!!!

Nice job, I love metal flake bro!!!


----------



## bobhch

Gray Metalic is looking great on that van with the white top...to top it off!!

Bob...how low can you go...zilla


----------



## slotto

*2 more*

I happened by the 396 Diner this morning for some eggs and pancakes and outside roared this...








Picked this one up at the last slot show. Usually I don't paint things yellow but I decided to give it a try. 1 coat of paint, one coat of clear and masked off the top for a coat of flat black. Sitting atop an old Lionel chassis. Engine and front wheels courtesy of a die cast donor.









then

Does anyone need a resurface on their track?








I snuck this one from my son's collection of push vehicles. He won't miss it. The back half fits nicely over the chassis but the front was a different story. Lots of styrene fabrication up there. And yes it does have a working hopper.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That yellow sedan looks sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

And who doesn't have a section of track that doesn't need resurfacing? :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Pretty cool, slotto!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice yellow color choice Slotto!!! Cool looking rod!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!! What kind of a toy is that paver???? I have to find one please!!!

Matchbox?


----------



## slotto

Joe,
It was in a large tube with about 100 other cars. Construction, Police, Fire, Boats, dump trucks, rollers. We threw all the vehicles in a tub with other cars for my son and tossed out the tube they came in. On the bottom the only thing it says is CHINA. I would say check Target or Walmart.


----------



## bobhch

Oooooooooh I'm going to have to start eating breakfast at the 393 Dinner if cool Hot Rods like that come around!

Surface...Scarface....sounds simular to me....Say Hello to my new little friend. lol

Bob...Keep on slotto-ing...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Drag Car*

My buddy built this racer. We always bounce ideas off each other.


----------



## kiwidave

That's awesome! Off to check my parts box now.


----------



## Rolls

Nice!!


----------



## Super Coupe

That is COOL!!!
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool running!!! Like them eyeballs keeping a check on the rears...RM


----------



## WesJY

SO COOL!! Keep them coming!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> My buddy built this racer. We always bounce ideas off each other.


Hey this is a neat racer! I do see room for one more engine up front.

Bz


----------



## slotto

*Tools*

After browsing Hilltop's thread, I got inspired and built a few tools...









2 different lifts, an engine stand, engine hoist and a rotisserie. For the hoist, I used that necklace from a few posts back with some other goodies found in the jewelry making isle. I used black glass beads for the wheels. Also picked up some of that checkered duct tape. To those guys with garages, where did you get your tool boxes, ramps and other accessories?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Greenlight made a set of shop tools for 1/64 dioramas. They were fairly priced, but a quick scan on the bay either has sets broken down to individual pieces, or extremely over priced. I would suggest maybe posting a "Want To Buy" on the die cast boards and see if one of them guys have an extra set handy. There's also a guy who makes some resin shop tools there too, so scope him out. To the best of my knowledge, he's decently priced and fair to deal with. Can't remember if it's Stangfreak, or someone else.... senility has it's advantages I guess...


----------



## bobhch

slotto your hand made shop tools are Great!

I found my ramps and stuff from Wally World. They sold ho dioramas with diecast cars in them.

Bob...shop till you drop...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking custom shop tools!!! Also check ebay for "Winner's Circle Pit Row" in the diecast or collectibles sections...RM

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...+car&_osacat=2616&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## kiwidave

I got a spare set of Greenlight tools slotto. PM me if you want them?


----------



## beast1624

Slot-rev has a set for $7

http://store.fastcommerce.com/SlotRev/track-accessories-ff8081812167a8fb0121739d5c3f13a8-c.html


----------



## roadrner

More great builds! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto

Thanks for the comments and the leads! You guys are the best


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: I have alread set aside a resincast engine/grille for a handmade hotRod project of my own !Thanks for the inspiration !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotto said:


> I happened by the 396 Diner this morning for some eggs and pancakes and outside roared this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this one up at the last slot show. Usually I don't paint things yellow but I decided to give it a try. 1 coat of paint, one coat of clear and masked off the top for a coat of flat black. Sitting atop an old Lionel chassis. Engine and front wheels courtesy of a die cast donor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then
> 
> Does anyone need a resurface on their track?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snuck this one from my son's collection of push vehicles. He won't miss it. The back half fits nicely over the chassis but the front was a different story. Lots of styrene fabrication up there. And yes it does have a working hopper.


Great builds both !!!:thumbsup: The Resurface machine is a great build & Idea !

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

That's great Neal. I can't wait to see what you come up with.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Slotto you have mad skillz and unlimited creativity! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Thanks TBI. Now that I have tools I started a garage...
























The floor is that checkered duct tape mentioned in another thread. I'm going crazy with this stuff. I got it on everything. The Hot Rod above is made of very thin metal. I think it was a Racing Champions.


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME SHOP and CARS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Dig your New Shop and Rods......fun, fun, fun!

Bob...this place just keeps getting better & better...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Ditto, Awesome Shop & Cars & Trucks & Hot Rods & Vans. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Ditto, here too! Checkered floor, brick wall with red apron look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome shop!!!! I agree, and must look for that duct tape!! Sweet!!! The hot rod ain't bad either!! :tongue: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*From the Past*

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Spotlighted here are some I completed 10-15 years ago when I was into Tyco & Tomy cars...


















































more to come
slotto


----------



## slotto

*What a Drag*

Some Drag cars - no sponsors


















































more to come
slotto


----------



## slotto

*Lambo*

I picked one of those Lambos back in the day. It fits a Tomy Chassis and came molded in a glossy purple metallic resin, fully painted, with an interior and was reasonably priced too like $30...
















slotto


----------



## WesJY

Whhoooaaaaahhh I like them TYCOS!!!!! I am a tyco freak!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

New digs!

Very sharp slotto. You always seem to make something extra out of nuthin'.


----------



## TBI

slotto said:


> I picked one of those Lambos back in the day. It fits a Tomy Chassis and came molded in a glossy purple metallic resin, fully painted, with an interior and was reasonably priced too like $30...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slotto


Cool Miura! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Slotto,

I get high on 57 Chevy.................YEAH! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Had a real 1/1 Red 95 Nissan pickup without the extended cab. It was my first New car...then some IDIOT smashed into it and Totaled it out. 
Only had 1 more payment on a 5 year loan.  Still have the last payment stub as the Insurance company paid it off...
$200.00 bucks a month worth of floor shifting, Stereo Blasting Red fun, fun, fun!!!!!! Thanks for the memories....was a good running truck that never gave me any problems.

Very trick 40 Ford Woody!

Drag Cars...........Vrooooooooooooooooom, Vroooooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch! RaCe CaRs "R" fUn!

Yeah that Lamborghini Miura...WOW!

Bob...Oldies but, Goodies...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some very cool stuff Slotto!!! Not much on rag tops, but I like the 57 flipper conversion!!! Likin that Woodie reconstruction too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. Up next is a trailer. It's made from a hot rod that didn't quite turn out as expected. I never throw away any scraps. You never know what will inspire the next idea. I've had this completed for a while with the exception of the tongue and the hitch for the hot rod. They match with metallic gray dupli-color on the sides, cheap flat black on top, a red stripe and a clear coat all over.
















slotto


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:THat '40 Ford woody conversion rox !! I did the same thing you did with the HW plastic woody body except I morphed it with a JL pink '41 Willys to make a prototype for my series of Willys Surf woodies.The othe cars you did are real cool too like the '57 BelAire ragtip & the red '40 Ford coupe.


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That roadster and trailer combo are excellent!!!! Great job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I like that red divided color package! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool stuff Slotto. Liking the roll cage! The black 57 is a stunner!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:I like the Metallic blue Lumina with the big scoop ! Are you the one who did the Van Whalen car I got in one of the Xmas exchanges ?


Neal :dude:


----------



## slotto

Thanks everyone. Sorry Neal, I did not participate in the exchange.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Cars- Man :thumbsup: And I especially love the Tyco's  Awesome Shop Diorama Too !


----------



## win43

Very nice:thumbsup: I love that hotrod and trailer combo:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*Spotlight on #7 - The Postman will always burn out twice*

Late yesterday afternoon, The Speed Shop's letter carrier showed up after his shift and asked if there was anything that could be done to make his truck faster on the deliveries...
















After thinking long and hard, we came up with The Pulley-Jet...








Inspired literally by my postman. This is build #7. Done about 1 1/2 years ago. Lots of crude building as you can see. It is unpainted, un-primered, showing all joints. The eagle logo was printed off the USPS site and white glued to the sides with red and blue sharpie line work. Nothing to write home about -hehe. The chassis is a standard T-Jet with the exception of the gear plate. I bought this about 8 years ago from someone on the web - forget who. I ran it for a few years for fun until the band dry rotted and broke. Luckily I found a whole bag of replacements at TarGit and now it's back in service. It has a slow start but 1/2 way down the straight, the afterburners kick in and there is nothing you can do to stop it before the turn. I like it because it's different.


----------



## plymouth71

crAzy COOL !!!


----------



## slotto

*Road Runner*

I had a beater red 43 Road Runner with no netting, front bumper and a chunk out of the roof and hood. After filling the holes and requesting the bumper, I came up with this...

















A big thanks to Wes for the bumper.


----------



## slotto

*Flames and other things*

Here are a few T-Jets dressed up with flames from Hot Heads.









A couple of Ponys inspired by Boyd Coddington and Eleanor...









A T-Bird slammed as low as the law would allow with the same paint scheme as the trailer above...
















more to come
slotto


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool cars Slotto!!! Yellow is good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

Sweet builds, Slotto! Love what you did with that Road Runner!


----------



## tjd241

Nice stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff. Love the flamed cars!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CARS!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dslot

slotto said:


> After thinking long and hard, we came up with The Pulley-Jet...


Love the girl in the background scratching her head. "Now, what the heck ... "

Does that thing run quieter than a normal Tjet?

-- D


----------



## Dslot

I ought to know, but I'm drawing a blank. Who makes that Roadrunner shell?

-- D


----------



## dtomol

I think Alan Glenko Made this set up the Wisper Jet.


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys for the positive feedback. Yes, Alan made the gear plate. Same guy who makes power supplies. D-slot, it was an AFX.


----------



## slotto

*When you're in the bathroom...*

European!

Mini Cooper
Earlier in the thread, I showed off some of my Mini's. Here is a close up...
















and another shot from the back. This is one of my first casts. It was based on a whizz wheels diecast that came in purple. I was so happy that the wheel base matched up with a swb, I just had to do it. Cast in red with a few decals and white pactra tape for the stripes.

Jaguar
















This started out in life as a turquoise Jag with really hacked up wheel wells. After a serious lowering, a fresh coat of dark blue and pactra stripes it has a new lease on life.

Ferrari








HW came out with a Ferrari 250 in the Garage Series this year. When I saw it I started thinking about a tan runner I had in the parts box. I was smitten with those wheels and I had to have it. So I bought 2, one for parts and one for me. :hat:
Once I got home, I went straight for the parts box, pulled it out and sprayed it primer gray. after it dried, I then coated it with 2 coats of red. After 2 days of cure time, I brushed bright silver on the headlights gas cap and positioned the decals. Next came 2 coats of clear.
















Almost immediately after the first coat of clear, I noticed the silver became quite dull. Bummed out, I continued thinking I will again re-brush on the silver later.
slotto


----------



## XracerHO

Cool European Collection of cars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

*'57 Panel*









I've stripped the Nomad from earlier in this thread 'cause I got tired of the blue color. I filled in the back windows with styrene and filler. Next came primer gray, then white. For the bottom half, I masked off at the trim line and sprayed on my last bit of metal flake gray. After all that dried, I used BMF for the trim then a nice helping of clear coat. The front bumper was taken from a die cast doner and the wheels were taken from a car made by Jada I found just last night at Mallmart.








Slotto


----------



## bobhch

Great Rollers...........Red Rocks! Jags Rock and Nomads Rock...Rock On! :thumbsup:

Bob...slot car fever...zilla


----------



## clydeomite

*Donked out TowMater*

Howdy:
thought you folkz mite like to see my " Donked out Towmater"
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

*b4 and after*

On display today is something I've just started working on...well actually 2 things. First, I've opened up a Body Shop with some leftovers I had from the Speed Shop.








And second, an AFX Ford Model A before and after. So far, I've chopped the top, removed the fenders and swapped out the chassis for a Lionel. This is the first time I used goop which was used to fill the gaps. 
more to come.


----------



## Bill Hall

The Black....she is beautiful!

I can never get enough hot rods. Keep working with the goop slotto. Once you figure out how to float it around it's very easy to stick stuff together.


----------



## slotto

*Ghost stripes and flames*

Thanks Bill. I appreciate it.

I've been experimenting with ghost painting. As you can see below, Eileen had to get in the shot.
















Pretty easy with a different kind of look. First I start off with a flat black base, then mask off what I don't want painted. When I'm happy with the mask, I give a quick pssssht with a clear coat, then quickly remove the mask and then you are left with a ghost.


----------



## slotto

I just saw this on the tele and had to show you guys...


----------



## wheelszk

slotto said:


> I just saw this on the tele and had to show you guys...
> Rats in a Rat Rod





Now that's funny.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*We could use the boy....hahahahahahahaha*

slotto,

You always build neat Hot Rods...keep it up Dude! :thumbsup:

Bob...ORKIN Rat commercial has me RAOTFLMAO...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Dodge A-100*

The latest to roll into the body shop is a swb Dodge A100. This took 9 pieces of styrene. So far, I've got 3 days into it.
























Still trying to decide the best look for the tail lights and rear windows. Before I call it complete, I plan to install LEDs all around.
until next time:wave:


----------



## WesJY

That's one SWEET looking dodge van!!

Wes


----------



## Rolls

It's got a cool rake to it! Very nice, as usual, Slotto!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: That Dodge Van a cool build already !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. I had it running around the track on Friday night and have decided it is my favorite build thus far. I finally cut in the rear windows and am trying to decide what to do about the bumper. Also bought an M2 car on Saturday and plan to use it's front lights for the bezels -maybe the rear bumper too.
stay tuned...


----------



## bobhch

Slotto or should we call you Simon?






I love the way you build! Just draw it and then put it together like a puzzle. 

Bob...the things you draw come true...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Number 60*

How true Bob! That's how it all begins, with a pencil and paper.
I just finished her up about 15 minutes ago.








The glass is giving me a hard time. I'm not entirely satisfied with this.








I inserted a flat piece and painted it flat black to hide the wiring to be seen thru the windows.








After painting it all orange, it needed a stripe to show the body line since it is not tutone.








Whoops, forgot the rear glass. This is an easy fix.
















The last 2 shots show working front and rear lights, as promised.
Thanks for looking.
stay tuned...


----------



## kiwidave

Way cool!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love it!! If you want to cut down the inside glow, mix up a small batch of JB Weld and hit 'em from the inside. Sometimes having them uncovered looks cool too. Looks like the "mood lights" are on in back.. Time to cruise lookin' for chicks!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*More fun.........yeah baby!*

slotto you turn out some very fun machines and this van has FUN written all over it!!

Bob...fun, fun, fun, fun, fun, fun, fun...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome looking van slotto,keep the coolness comin'.
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

Frickin AWESOME Van!!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Van & Lights. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good highlighting stripe. ..RL


----------



## Rolls

That's a van load of cool, right there, Slotto! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

From nuttin' .... he cut and pasted an A-100...?

That's an amazing piece of work slotto!

Yer way over the top.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some mighty fine scratch work if you ask me!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

Awww shucks fellas. Thanks for the kind words.
stay tuned. more to come...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Really choice work!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

wow, that IS impressive!


----------



## slotto

*Rat Rod sumission*

This was originally posted in the Rat Rod thread. Sorry for the dupe but I wanted it to be present in mine.








First I broke off all the goodies and set them aside for later use.








Then created the mold and made a few casts. As you casters know they don't always turn out just right. I'm still learning this part of the hobby. Unfortunately I leave too much to grind off after the casting process. Just something I need to work on.








Test fit with the factory glass. What's cool about making casts is you can use the same goodies that you took off of the original.








Then I get another idea. Dump the T-Jet chassis and try the Lionel. This allows me to add an appropriate firewall. I need to get more of these chassis. I like to use these because they allow the body to set lower without that bulky gear setup.
More to come


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> This was originally posted in the Rat Rod thread. Sorry for the dupe but I wanted it to be present in mine.


No problem with the dupe by me, nothing better than looking at cool hot rod more than once!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice work on the casting!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That came out great slotto!!! It looks wicked on the Lionel chassis!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> That came out great slotto!!! It looks wicked on the Lionel chassis!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


YEAH!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

gREaT cUSTom ReSin bODy!......FAR OUT!!

Bz


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Great Custom Resin Body! ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great casting for a beginner !!


:dude:Neal


----------



## alpink

yes, very nice casting. you have got the hang of it. try another.


----------



## Bill Hall

Slotto-

gonna make a grill shell with a mount tab to the front screw post?


----------



## slotto

Oh yeah, I'm not done.


----------



## slotto

*'40 Ford*

I was inspired a few years ago by something I saw in a magazine. A '40 Ford convertible.
Since then I've been on the prowl for the Tyco version with the small front wheel wells. Well, last Sunday at the Aberdeen show I picked up 2 - less than $20 for the pair. So I began...





































stay tuned...


----------



## TGM2054

THAT IS COOL!!!! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Super Coupe

If that was white,why,It would be Greased Lightning.lol. Looks great so far.Can't wait to see it done.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Slotto!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

Wait! Wasn't that the rare one? Just kidding. Looking cool! Frigid even.


----------



## WesJY

SWEEETT!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Ford Convertible project looks great & really like the wheel dolly (tire skate) you have in the shop! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Liked that dolly myself!!! RM


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. The dolly's too are hand made. The "wheels" are black glass beads.


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice lid-ectomy.

The '40 is a great model for mischeif...but after slicing a "little well" version, I am surprised the Tyco purists arent at your door with pitchforks and torches. :tongue:

Good eye Slotto!


----------



## Marty

Bill Hall said:


> Nice lid-ectomy.
> 
> The '40 is a great model for mischeif...but after slicing a "little well" version, I am surprised the Tyco purists arent at your door with pitchforks and torches. :tongue:
> 
> Good eye Slotto!


Why? It makes the remaining ones more valuable!:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*When something turns out that nice, I let it slide*



Bill Hall said:


> Nice lid-ectomy.
> 
> The '40 is a great model for mischeif...but *after slicing a "little well" version, I am surprised the Tyco purists arent at your door with pitchforks and torches.* :tongue:
> 
> Good eye Slotto!


 Yeah, welll....I thought I would just KEEP My Mouth Shut this time 

Excuse me for not posting this before, but that '40 Ford Coupe make-over, turned into a really sweet Roadster :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think it came out great slotto!! Ready to cruise the boulevard!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

That 40 is too cool! The stance is perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*More on the '40*

Thanks for the comments on the '40. This is what keeps me motivated. That and seeing others creations. I found some free time this week, so off to the cave.









After clearing off the roof situation, I started in on the floor. This came form the styrene scrap pile. Once glued in place, I let is sit for a day or two then started on the door panels. This is a thin sheet of styrene cut in a strip that I wrapped around the interior walls of the cavity. Once the super glue took hold, I filled the gaps with model putty. This is a tricky task as I am not the best at body filler. But practice makes perfect. After filling the gaps, I took a swipe with my finger at the excess goo and evoked Bob's theory of "just walk away".









Next, I had to address those pesky mold lines that sit on top of the front fenders and that taunt the headlight bezels. I'm thinking of frenching the headlights -possibly lighting the whole thing up- I don't know yet. Of course those cheesy flames have to go. This left me with a mustard stained front which will be covered with primer once I am satisfied with the interior.









You may also see in the background another project...The Rat Bug. This started out as a garden variety Dash V-Dub. So far, I've shaved the trim and removed the fenders which allow the body to sit very low. Then removed the deck lid and replaced it with a firewall of sorts. I've chopped the A and B pillars and bent the roof down to a satisfying rake. I wasn't at all happy with the large rear window, so I glued a slice of styrene to cover it from the back, fit another piece inside the window cavity, then filled the rest with putty. I plan to re-open the window - something in the order of a Willy's style. Lot's of ideas here and too many things on the table, but what's new right? More to come...
Slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! Busy, busy!! The drop top is looking good, and that bug is gonna be wicked when it's done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!!! Busy, busy!! The drop top is looking good, and that bug is gonna be wicked when it's done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes....Yes....Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep on keeping on...build till ya can't build, till yah can't build no more. Yeah Baby!!

Bob...Cave Time (you lucky SOB) ...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Onwards ands upwards*

Just a few pics to show how things are going on the '40...
































stay tuned...
slotto


----------



## Super Coupe

That's all kinds of "AWESOME" right there.Keep up the great work.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

Killer!!! Love the headlights!


----------



## kiwidave

Looking really nice. Good to see you lost the seams on the front fenders. Can you post a pic of the sign on the wall in the back ground with the black Hot Rod and Ford logo on it please!


----------



## slotto

Thanks Guys,
Here you go Kiwi...









Had some time to work on the Bug today too...

















Then after a splash of paint...
















Now to tackle those rear windows.
stay tuned...
slotto


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking that top slant!!! Seems I saw a Hot Wheels like that...RM


----------



## WesJY

Sweet!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> Wes


Yeah Sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!

Bob...bug on...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

How about the old V-dub split window ! BTW what are yiou gonna use as an engine ?

The '40 Ford Lowrider ragtop is "Da Bomb " !!! Ridin' it Low - N - Slow !!


:dude:Neal


----------



## slotto

Thanks Guys. 
Neal - I've been eying up the Peace Tank and this little black HW car with a side mount. I'm not really satisfied with either so 'til I find something I guess it will remain undone. Any ideas anyone?
slotto


----------



## 1scalevolvo

How about an engine from an AFX Baja Bug modified like what I did in the RatRod thread ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, maybe move the rear end back enough to cover the chassis and have room for your screw mount, then instead of the rear windows, notch out for a Trick Truck type motor with headers out the side??? RM
P.S. Don't forget the big scoop on the engine...


----------



## slotto

*Finally an Engine...*

I went searchin' thru the engine bin and found something I am satisfied with. So I pushed her over to the Speed Shop and wedged the new find in place...








































Now, off to tackle those rear windows...
stay tuned...


----------



## Super Coupe

That engine should get that little buggy hauling,or it may just stay in the same spot and do backflips if ya hit the throttle to hard.lol. Either way it looks cool!!!
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Ford's coming along great, and the power plant for the bug is awesome!! I can see the hours you put in it, between bobbing the back, chopping the roof, and getting it all back together. Can't wait to see it all detailed up and done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Super Coupe said:


> That engine should get that little buggy hauling,or it may just stay in the same spot and do backflips if ya hit the throttle to hard.lol. Either way it looks cool!!!
> >Tom<


stay in the same spot and do backflips...hahahahaha:lol:

That is one nice Engine choice you made for this VW!!

Bob...Oh yeah this bug is Cool alright...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Chrysler 300C*

























I picked up this classy little number from the local drug store where all of their cars are just 87 cents. It fits nicely on top of a 4 gear chassis -front wheels in the first holes.
stay tuned...
slotto


----------



## XracerHO

All look good - Ford coming along, VW with the monster motor & 300C!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadskare63

those are really cool...and i bet weight wise they are pretty light:thumbsup:


----------



## mfinger1

*'lil duece coupe*

An 'ole Atlas roadster turned coupe.


----------



## mfinger1

*custom batmobile*

custom batmobile project. Rear fender openings need resto.


----------



## slotto

*started workin on the bed...*

















There's LOTS of clean up work left to be done. My dremel went a little wild.
































Still needs a back window and of course the tailgate need some attention. Not to mention the flares on top of the rails.








Thanks for looking.
Steve


----------



## JordanZ870

I sure missed allot while I was away!

man, I sure like your style! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

very nice progress here. gonna be killer


----------



## plymouth71

Lol... that looks great. My Dad told me when he was young he had a 40 Ford pickup in Lime Green with a red devil painted on the doors LoL


----------



## WesJY

LOOKING GOOD!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm a liking this pickup version!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*I LIKE it !*



mfinger1 said:


> An 'ole Atlas roadster turned coupe.


 Sweet Conversion :thumbsup: , may I ask where the donor roof came from ?








PS- I have a Thing for Ford 5 window coupes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool coupe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: How come they never count the front window???  RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*by any other name...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool coupe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: How come they never count the front window???  RM


 I believe the front is always considered to be(and Called) a Windshield.


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> very nice progress here. gonna be killer


I second what alpink said!!!!!!!!! Bz


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it. It's what keeps me going. I did find some more time last nite and today to deal with filling in all the gaps and holes. Here's what I got so far...


















































With the primer on, you really get a good look at what is left behind and what is yet to fix.
Stay Tuned
Steve


----------



## kiwidave

Stance and proportions are perfect!! Awesome looking build slotto!


----------



## bobhch

I've seen the movie where they say Dude were is my car?

Now this looks like a good Part II vehicle for that flick...

Dude were is my truck?

Bob...lookin' way,way,waaaaaaay cool already...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Rock ON with your bad self!

That fowdy fowd is looking TOUGH! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> With the primer on, you really get a good look at what is left behind and what is yet to fix.
> Stay Tuned
> Steve


Right!!! Primer shows ya the places that need a little more attention before spraying on that color coat...Prime and sand, a key factor in customs...
Still liking this truck...the boys are liking it too...RM


----------



## WesJY

Looking good! It's gonna be one killer TRUCK!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Ford P/U project is really taking shape! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

*Well, it happened...*

Remember when I last told you that I am easily distracted? I was waiting for the bondo to cure when I started looking at pictures. This of course leads to ideas -this goes without saying. I started looking at the rear ends of the '40's as pondered what would a '40 slot look like as a real tail dragger. You know with fender skirts and a chopped top. As I said, this was all innocent how it happened. Again, I was only waiting for the bondo to dry and this happened...
























Stay Tuned.


----------



## bobhch

Slotto

innocent my ass.........You are guilty of having slot car fun again!

You are sentenced to 40 years of hard labor building more of the same. lol

Bob...This is a Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay Cool fun time build once again...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

yep, I like where this one is going, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome things are happening at Slotto's Custom Rod Shop. Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

Progress on the Tail Dragger...
















Stay Tuned


----------



## JordanZ870

Oh yeah, gotta like these! :thumbsup: *staying tuned*


----------



## slotcarman12078

Both look great Slotto!! Keep at it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW Man ! All those '40 Ford conversions are looking Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*The Outhouse*

Thanks guys. Here's another scratch build I like to call The Outhouse...


































Stay Tuned


----------



## alpink

killer wheels and mill on the OutHouse


----------



## JordanZ870

Looks wicked fast....

First ya say it then ya do it......


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome latrine on wheels!!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

It's Daisy Fresh!! Like the half Moon rear window too!  Cool Hot Rod. ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Just in case the wife sends ya to the dog house,say i'll take "The Outhouse " instead. Cool build!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## hartracerman

*tires and rims*

What are the tires and rims you are using for the Outhouse?


----------



## slotto

Hey hart, I can't remember specifically where I got them but I do know that they were from a diecast doner. Check your local MallMart.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just guessing here...those look like Jada wheels...Maybe came on the Corvette...RM


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jada-Bigtim...93593?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item1c2767ba39


----------



## hartracerman

*Uh oh*

Yougot me looking in the stores now!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WalMart use to carry em, may have better luck at Toys R us if any are left on the pegs...In the long run, if ya need a buch, I'd email the guy on Ebay for a packaged deal...RM


----------



## hartracerman

*Thanks*

Going on safari this weekend. A hunting we will go...


----------



## bobhch

Slotto,

If you are not carefull you will bring back the 70s with an Outhouse like that...Cool Flower detail too!! 

Bob...I LOVEd the 70s...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Stang Wagon*

I went back to give the Stang Wagon some more attention. After filling all the cracks, holes and divits as best as they were going to be, I decided to paint. I started off with about 2-3 coats of white indoor/outdoor 'naml from a spray bomb. Then let it bake for a day or two in my garage. We acutally use it as a 2 car garage. Novel idea, I know. After dinner this evening, the wife took the girl out clothes shopping leaving me with the boy (he will entertain himself ). I decided to fire up the airbrush. I have absolutely no clue what I am doing here but I gave it a try. First I masked off the right and left sides with scotch tape. I like to use this because it leaves a nice crisp edge. I set the pressure for <20 psi, mixed up some blue acrylic with the thinner and began to shoot. Airbrushing is not easy. there are a lot of things going on at once. I'm sure there is a thread for this on HT somewhere. The paint didn't come out quite as nice as I would like it, and the edges aren't as sharp as I'd hoped but this is a learning experience, right? Enough of my babble. Whatcha think?

































And here is the chassis I am using for this car. I acutally inserted an extra axle tube for the long wheel base setup. I plan to make this a real slot car chassis someday. Now what did I do with that can motor? hmmmmmm.


----------



## alpink

the tubbed look and stance are great


----------



## slotto

*More on the Stang Wagon*

Well, I'm on my way to making the Stang Wagon run. The chassis above reveived a motor today.









Loosly based on an earlier build. A modified T-Jet chassis with a pager motor.









I believe this motor came from one of those Radio Shack Zip Zap cars. I had to soldier some leads to it so I could get started. Next I moved on to the rear wheels. I had to hog out one so it would accept a crown gear. This was mounted with ca - my adhesive of choice. It also enabled me to take advantage of a proper T-Jet wheel mount. Then I glued a cross member on the chassis to sort of jack up the motor for a good mesh. I hand turned this a few times to assure this was going to work. Once I was satisfied with the mesh, I mounted the motor with hot glue. I used ca once before to mount a motoer and accidently seized it up. That won't happen again!


As you can see, the rear wheels will turn. I still need to do some fine tuning as it has a little bit of rub going on inside. If you click on the picture you will see an 11 second video.









Stay Tuned...


----------



## sidejobjon

Tell me more about that Rheostat, if thats the right name does that stop the little motors for burning up? How do i know what size to buy?
That motor could make some cool vintage F1`s & indys.

Thanks SJJ


----------



## slotto

Hey sidejob, thanks for the interest. I call this thing a resistor. There are math equations for this kinda stuff but I do everything in life by the trial and error method. Well, not _everything_. My track roughly puts out 20v. The motor will run anywhere from 1.5v to 3.5v. anything beyond that very well will cook the little booger. I just test out a resistor that suits whatever need I want to achieve. In this case, I'm using a 100 ohm resistor. this site will help you:
http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator


----------



## alpink

I cannot wait for next installment. way to go man.


----------



## Bill Hall

sidejobjon said:


> Tell me more about that Rheostat, if thats the right name does that stop the little motors for burning up? How do i know what size to buy?
> That motor could make some cool vintage F1`s & indys.
> 
> Thanks SJJ


....and a proper looking channeled t-bucket


----------



## Super Coupe

"Its Alive"!!! Nice work slotto.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

*More on the Tub Chassis*

The Tubbed Chassis that was used on the Stang Wagon was also built for use in a LWB application. Just some test fitting going on here. Hopefully this may inspire someone to do the same or even better! As you can see, some of these bodies would look better if I were to trim down the front screw post. I'm not ready to commit to that just yet.









Auto World '66 Nova









Johnny Lightning '70 Chevelle









Johnny Lightning GTO









Auto World '70 Mustang









Johnny Lightning Police Cruiser

As well as a SWB application...









Model Motoring '69 Camaro









Mini Lindy Corvette


----------



## Bill Hall

Too funny Slotto....

I was JUST fidgeting with an old lindy Vette I got from JoeD. Trying to decide on the chassis. Get outta my head!

That Goat looks nasty all slung out!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Veeeeeerrrrry interesting!!! I'm curious as to how that pager motor runs with your choice of gearing and how durable it is with serious running. Set up on a brass pan it might make for some serious sliding action!


----------



## eastside johnny

Any pictures of the bottom of the chassis/pickups/guide pin/?
Very interesting chassis build.


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> Well, I'm on my way to making the Stang Wagon run. The chassis above reveived a motor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loosly based on an earlier build. A modified T-Jet chassis with a pager motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this motor came from one of those Radio Shack Zip Zap cars. I had to soldier some leads to it so I could get started. Next I moved on to the rear wheels. I had to hog out one so it would accept a crown gear. This was mounted with ca - my adhesive of choice. It also enabled me to take advantage of a proper T-Jet wheel mount. Then I glued a cross member on the chassis to sort of jack up the motor for a good mesh. I hand turned this a few times to assure this was going to work. Once I was satisfied with the mesh, I mounted the motor with hot glue. I used ca once before to mount a motoer and accidently seized it up. That won't happen again!
> 
> 
> As you can see, the rear wheels will turn. I still need to do some fine tuning as it has a little bit of rub going on inside. If you click on the picture you will see an 11 second video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Tuned...


slotto you make it all...the chassis & the body! 

Yer having lots of fun aren't you? 

Bob...neat slots here...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good looking stuff slotto, especially that yellow Nova, jus sayn'!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

*Some Details on the Piece of Sheet*

Thanks guys for all the positive feedback on the build. 
If you're interested you can see some other applications for the tub chassis in my photobucket: http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff513/slotto1/slots/

In repsonse to a few questions...


slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm curious as to how that pager motor runs with your choice of gearing and how durable it is with serious running.


SCM, This chassis was built just to see if I could. I wanted a seroius tub look that was functional. Just a piece of sheet styrene with some tubing. The gears used were what came with the can Zip Zap motor and a std T-Jet crown glued to the right rear wheel. This chassis is NOT a performer for a torrent of reasons. First off, the motor has zero torque, the wheel choice (which is very pleasing to me) came with some decoritive tires which are crap, rock hard and are way out of balance. I could replace them with silicone but I know I would loose interest in the whole thing half way thru. It would involve grinding the rear wheels -with the tires off, it looks like run flats. So I applied the "Just walk away" theory. Also, when on the track, the rears actually ride on the rails which wouild chew up some sillys on no time. I didn't have any braided wire for the shoes so I just made do with what I had lying around the shop. So in essence, I achieved what I wanted with this chassis. A fully functional tubbed out chassis capable of being short or long wheel base. I don't want to sound like a drop out. but I just had to move on. This is v.1.0. I'll probably make another and next time I will go with an old HP7 motor instead.



eastside johnny said:


> Any pictures of the bottom of the chassis/pickups/guide pin/?


I use a T-Jet guide pin. Now on to the pix...








































Stay Tuned...


----------



## partspig

Don't mean to hijack your thread here or get things off kilter at all. Just want to pass on a tidbit of info that might help you a bit with those "hard as rock" rear tires. If you have any silicone on your bench, RTV will work, the flowable stuff for windows works best, take a small dab on your finger and slowly rotate the tire, smearing the silicone on the tread surface of the tire. This will give you a silicone coated tire with a lot of traction. With some practice you can get it really smooth. Also, it is a good idea to practice on a couple of hot wheels or something else that you have laying around on the bench before ya try it on a finished car. Just a thought. I like your builds slotto. Keep up the good work! Have a good day! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a lot of work Slotto!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Sometimes ya got step out of the box just to see!!! I totally understand the challenge. Liking the Mustang/stance myself...RM


----------



## slotto

*Surf's Up!*

I guess summer is here. I've been in Vacation mode as you can tell lately. Just finished up the PT Cruiser. This has got canned white 'namel, purple nail polish shot from an airbrush and hand painted details. We were at Targette the other day and I just had to have this color. It's like candy I tell ya. My little gril loved the color too and I told her I would split it with her. Hope you like...










































Thanks for looking and Stay Tuned...


----------



## alpink

*ice cube*



partspig said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread here or get things off kilter at all. Just want to pass on a tidbit of info that might help you a bit with those "hard as rock" rear tires. If you have any silicone on your bench, RTV will work, the flowable stuff for windows works best, take a small dab on your finger and slowly rotate the tire, smearing the silicone on the tread surface of the tire. This will give you a silicone coated tire with a lot of traction. With some practice you can get it really smooth. Also, it is a good idea to practice on a couple of hot wheels or something else that you have laying around on the bench before ya try it on a finished car. Just a thought. I like your builds slotto. Keep up the good work! Have a good day! pig


Bob Lincoln (WIZZARD) told me years ago to run the silicone tires on an ice cube while the RTV silicone is "healing" for that smoooooooth finish.


----------



## ___cory___

*Nail polish/airbrush*

I love all these. I'm a huge rat rod fan, too. If you're in need of inspiration, you might check out billetproof.com. The galleries there make me drool.

Do you have to do anything to the nail polish to shoot it through the airbrush? How do you clean it out when you're done? Nail polish remover?

-Cory


----------



## slotto

yes cory. The nail polish must be treated first. And I did use nail polish remover as a thinner. This was the first time I've ever used this medium. It came out of the bottle like mole-asses. I've always heard that anything that you shoot should be the consistency of milk. The first time I saw it done was back in my model building years. The finish on that car was like glass. It always stuck with me. So today I thought i'd give it a try. Thanks for looking.

Oh and thanks for the tire tips guys.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've sprayed nail polish more than a few times through an air brush. I use lacquer thinner, at a mix between 5:1 and 10:1, depending on how thick the polish is. For clean up, lacquer thinner works, and acetone is better. Be sure to clean up right away when you're done. At least, pull and wipe the needle after spraying thinner/acetone out the gun until it sprays clean. Worst case is a complete tear down, soak and scrub so it's best to clean promptly!! I found that it takes a ton of thin coats to build up to the color you want. The good thing is, it dries really fast, so by the time you're done with side 2, side 1 is ready for it's next coat...


----------



## partspig

alpink said:


> Bob Lincoln (WIZZARD) told me years ago to run the silicone tires on an ice cube while the RTV silicone is "healing" for that smoooooooth finish.


That's a great idea Al! I'd have never thought of doing that! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## XracerHO

Both surf wagons like great & the chassis work on the Mustang is outstanding!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Slotto,

Dude it looks like you are having a fun Summer Vacation...Yeah!

Surfs up and the sand is warm...Neat Surf Rods you put together!!

Bob...Hangin' Ten...zilla


----------



## slotto

*Fresh Meat*










Uh-oh, look what rolled into the shop...
stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL...Love the hauler!!! Wondering where you're gonna go with that sedan body too??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Ant Hill Mob Gangster Mobile!


----------



## gomanvongo

alpink said:


> Ant Hill Mob Gangster Mobile!


i second that! :thumbsup: 

john


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!

Wes


----------



## slotto

This a metal body. If I were any good at it, I would cast a bunch in resin. Alls I did was super glue some tube stock thru the rear at the top od the wells, take a section out of the middle and stick in a crown gear. The wheels and motor shown are HW - Smokin' Grille. I wedged the real power in the cockpit - it's a tight fit. Its an old HP-7 I believe. I'm not really satisfied with the front axle setup and this will eventually change once I figure out what to do with the contacts, but I really like the stance.
stay tuned...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!! I love the engineering!! I hope you get the front straightened out without losing the stance, because you nailed it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Coachwork Slotto...*



slotto said:


> If I were any good at it, I would cast a bunch in resin....


Judging from how we've seen your skills literally take-off on each successive build... I have a feeling that casting for you would be about as hard as making slice-n-bake cookies. When you get around to it... I bet you'll do fine work. This particular build proves my point. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool engineering, like that axle housing... Also like those wheels, I use em myself every now and then. While not the best for racing, they do cruize good...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow! 

The stance is spot on and the body integral rear axle bushings are super slick!

Vintage rods are always tough to fit or modify pick ups. Heres a link to one of my get out of jail cards that worked waaaaay better than expected. As this design is fixed, most any front axle carrier could be piggy-backed and monkey motion is kept to a minimum. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=128 

Being the freestyle styrene whittling master that you are, it should be no great shakes to adapt a front axle fixed hanger to this style of braid hanger. The factory screw post looks like a great mounting point. 

I'd build the braid carrier at a width that will hunker down between the front wheels first. Then design a simple axle carrier and bracket assembly to the desired wheel base and attach it at the factory post.

Try and keep a mental picture of the vertical line of the capturing screw that will hold it all together up front. Ideally you'd like to sandwich it all together using one screw.

Good luck!


----------



## slotto

Thanks fellas,
The hardest part so far was to get the gears to mesh. And after I got it working and took the pictures you see above, fumble fingers dropped the car trying to put on the visor and EVERYTHING broke off! GRRRRRRRRR! I was up past midnight getting it right again. The mesh now is acutally better than it was before. A lot less binding. I put 18v to the leads and the rears spun like butta. :hat:










Bill, that set-up is genius. I had no idea how to attach shoes and I remember your build but it was hard to picture in my head what you had done, but now that I see it, I'm gonna try it.
Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

So Low, So Slick -n- Cool looking!!

Bob...I'm digging this Coupe of yours Big Time...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Some Cool engineering on the coupe. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

slotto said:


> Thanks fellas,
> The hardest part so far was to get the gears to mesh. And after I got it working and took the pictures you see above, fumble fingers dropped the car trying to put on the visor and EVERYTHING broke off! GRRRRRRRRR! I was up past midnight getting it right again. The mesh now is acutally better than it was before. A lot less binding. I put 18v to the leads and the rears spun like butta. :hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, that set-up is genius. I had no idea how to attach shoes and I remember your build but it was hard to picture in my head what you had done, but now that I see it, I'm gonna try it.
> Cheers! :thumbsup:


WAY..."2Kool-4Skool"...:thumbsup:

a DEFFINATE-Inspiration :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotto

*more time in the shop*

Getting a little more time to work on the Rat. The front seems to be working out a little better than expected...


















This is a handmade leaf spring using thin sheet styrene cut into strips at different lengths. I bent them around a spray bomb lid and CA'ed into place to hold the shape. Next came the top and bottom plates to hold it all together -so to speak. I drilled holes into the plates to fit in the two rolled stock pieces. The rolled stock was then pushed thru the drilled holes to simulate the bolts. Lastly, I brush painted the whole mess with Testors silver chrome.

Can you believe that I havn't lost interest yet!?!?
stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That looks sharp!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SHARP LOOKING ROD! 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Suhweet !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweeet Build here. Nice Work.


----------



## Super Coupe

Great work on the front end and the rest of the rod also. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

*Needs an E.Q. with those bouncy red and green light bars...Yeah!*

handmade leaf spring..........That's some CRAZY COOL detail work slotto!!

Bob...what next? A.M. radio with an F.M. converter under the dash?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


>


Scratch built leaf springs ...WOW!!! That's going all out slotto!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like the red painted brake lines, pick up 2 cans of fluid... RM


----------



## slotto

*Down in the weeds*

Thanks guys. In kind of a holding pattern 'til I can get my mitts on some braid. I managed to drop a top on a Chevelle. After finishing it up, the boys brought in something fresh from the fields...



















She's got lots of rust...
I pulled her off the truck so I could see just exactly what they brought home... Lots of rust, section loss and a litle bird dookie on the left front quarter.




























Stay tuned


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome stuff slotto! That leaf spring front end is amazing work. Shop pics are very cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ford grill looks good on the hauler!!! You might want to bead blast rusty...and how the Willys on the rack??? Is that an old gasser you found behind a local garage or one your building? Cool shop by the way...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870

It must be so awesome living inside your head, Slotto!

I LOVE these! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys for the kind words. The Willys is from an earlier post in this thread. She was at the track this weekend and blew a rod. Just in for a quickie engine swap.
And Joe, you are welcome to visit anytime.


----------



## slotto

*Down in the Weeds '54*

After being inspired by something I saw on the Discovery Channel, I decided to take it in a completely different direction...

I quick got to work, jumped on the internet and ordered up some fresh glass and chrome. It arrived in no time.


































































Ok, the real story...
My plan was to cast a '54 to use as a gasser. but when it came out of the mold, there was some serious section loss on the rocker and the front valance. After being inspired by Slotcarman's patina work, I thought I'd use my bad casting skills to my advantage and give it a try. It was easier than I thought. Just a little clean up -no need to worry about filling pin holes because of the drection this build is going. A splash of baby blue followed by brown primer created the look. The glass, chrome and wheels were stolen from some a few M2 cars I had lying around. I planned to BMF the details but that stuff is so finicky to use. The bird dookie was a fluke. I got a little tape stuck to the finish and it pulled off the paint. When I took off the tape I cursed, then began to laugh.

stay tuned


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very cool concept and creation :thumbsup:
BTW- one question, did you Intentionally WANT to install the front bumper Upside Down ?!


----------



## slotto

well this is embarrasing! 
Thanks Ralph!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I thought he was taking a custom approach to change the style when mounting the bumper. I like its look Slotto.

Oxx


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, it matches the back!! 

Looks cool slotto!! 3.0 mm headlight LEDs look about right..The tail lights might be a tad bit tricky though.. :lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

duplicate


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Besides aren't those glands gravity defying for a set of 54’s?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

slotto said:


> well this is embarrasing!
> Thanks Ralph!


 LOL- I was JUST askin  And I see your boys got right on it :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Bumper looks fine to me!!! That 54 is just screaming "Gasser"to me! Nice work with the foil around the windows.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Slotto Fix it !*



kiwidave said:


> Bumper looks fine to me!!! That 54 is just screaming "Gasser"to me! Nice work with the foil around the windows.


LOL- I hope you guys realize, that Slotto yanked the bumper back off, remounted right side up, and Re-shot ALL the pix again ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

pretty sneaky huh?


----------



## bobhch

1954 Chevy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Yeeeeeeeeeeeah Baby!!...zilla


----------



## slotto

*w.i.p.*

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone!
Up next is a work in progress. First, here we have a chassis for a Johnny Lightning Dodge Ram released back in the early 2000's. Yes, unfortunately it is completely necessary for me to build another chassis for what I am planning to do this this truck. I plan to feature the completed piece in Before and After when completed due to the drastic change.


































stay tuned


----------



## slotto

*GlasTech Special 1 of 2*

One of the first cars that I purchased from Mr. Randy. I just got around to finishing this one up. A couple of coats of flat yellow, a generous helping of BMF followed up with a blast of clear. Then brush painted the interior and driver. Hope you enjoy!


































































stay tuned


----------



## slotto

*GlasTech Special 2 of 2*

I just finished up the companion. Kinda messed up there. I brushed on the silver before the clear coat and it dulled the chrome finish. So this time I BMFed the door trim and re-brushed the rest. Hope you enjoy.


























































stay tuned
slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice pair!! And the cars look great too!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::tongue::jest::lol:


----------



## Super Coupe

Sweet looking rides there slotto!!! :thumbsup: 
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work Slotto. You sure made those look good!!! From rags to riches...I was about to brag on the yellow one, then ya unload a red one too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Slotto, like I said in the other thread- SWEET ! :thumbsup:
And Hilly, nice job on the casting too :thumbsup: Luv dem early Vettes, and these '53-'55 models are the TITS !


----------



## slotto

*more WIP Dodge RAM*

Thanks for your interest!
Sometimes I find it hard to concentrate on one project and I bounce between them back and forth. The Vettes were in progress for the last two years.

On to the W.I.P. Dodge Ram. The general chassis mock up has been done and can be seen above. Curiousity got the better of me and I had to see what it's gonna look like...










































Lots of grinding took place including the inner wheel wells, glass supports, under the hood and under the bed cover. So far, everything is rock solid and yes as low as it sits, the wheels do roll! WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

thanks for looking
stay tuned


----------



## 22tall

slotto said:


> Thanks for your interest!
> Sometimes I find it hard to concentrate on one project and I bounce between them back and forth.


I know exactly what you mean. Love the builds.


----------



## slotto

*Challenger Parts Getter*

Another work in progress... I bought a bunch of these back in the day too 










































stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL, I love panels!!! Even panels that didn't start as panels!!! This one's gonna be cool!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*Copperhead*

For those of you already aware of this project, you know this truck was a Tyco '40 Ford sedan. It took about an hour to get rid of those pesky mold seams. Now it sits on an AFX specialty chassis. The back part of the car was cut off leaving the rear fenders and running boards. The bed and rails were made from styrene. And the cavities left behind were filled with Testory putty. After months of looking, I finally decided on a paint color for the pickup. It's copper made by Rustoleum courtesy of the Lowe Down Hardware Company. I BMF'd all the details then a heavy dose of clear acrylic to seal them in place. I hate using BMF but it blows silver paint out of the water. Handmade front and rear glass courtesy of a blister pack that used to hold deoderant. The rear bumper came from the parts box while the headlamps and pipes were plucked from an M2 doner. The M2 headlamp lenses were painted red and were converted to taillamps.


































































thanks for looking
stay tuned


----------



## alpink

now, that's a mean truck!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that came out great!! If I didn't know better I'd think it was molded as it sits!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Doh!!! Why didn't I think of that??? Gotta show this to the boys...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great idea that produced a very cool PU. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Smoke and mirrors, I say!
That can not possibly be a real slot car.
I think he photo-shopped it. ROFL!

Slick truck, Slotto. :thumbsup:
The steelies are a great choice for wheels!


----------



## slotto

*Challenger Parts Getter*

The boys needed another parts getter so ...
This was 2 Challenger bodies from the Johnny Lightning collection. As you can see from earlier in the thread I cut the roof off of both cars and blended them together with the help of some body putty. Sanded it smooth then on goes the primer. Green paint from an indoor/outdoor spray bomb was next. Then a finishing touch of sandpaper -800 grit took out the orange peel. Then I applied some BMF. Next was a health dose of clear acrylic to seal it all in. Finally some touch up paint on the taillights, hood pins, front end, side markers and gas cap. Another one for the shelf. Hope you enjoy.


















































stay tuned


----------



## alpink

nice custom, smooth combination.


----------



## bobhch

slotto you are running down that gravel road of way to fast for me to catch up but, am following your dust trail.

Your Super 40 Ford Pickup truck is Way, Way, Way COOL!!

My math solving skills tell me that a Challenger x 2 = Bad Ars Grocery Getter Muscle Car!!

Great welding & Putty work. You took some time to make some classic customs that will go down in the Hobby Talk fun build books!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...The next stop at slotto land is only a slot car build away...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Your truck is AWWWEESSSOOMMMEEE!!!!!!!! WOW!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Liking that advertising space, will make a cool delivery ride...RM


----------



## slotto

Thanks everyone for the great comments!

stay tuned


----------



## slotto

*'Nuther for the shelf*

I need to make room in the shop for other ideas. That being said, the topless '40 needed to go outdoors.


































































stay tuned


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Way to start off page 40 with another great looking 40!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Liking that color too!!! RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice drop top Cherry bomb 40 ya have there slotto. Great color. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's ready for cruizin!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Oh, and I agree with hilltop.. That color fits perfect!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

VERY nice job!.....Good looking car.
I've got a question about the floor under the car?.....in the all of the pictures I can see a dark shadow under the car and also a wider & lighter yellowish shadow sort of outline around the darker shadow???....


----------



## slotto

*lighting*

Thanks Guys! Glad you approve!

The shadow must have something to do with the lighting. My ceiling had recessed lights with incandescent bulbs. This is not quite bright enough for my work table so I bought one of those indoor/outdoor clamp on LED lights for right over my work area. This light was on when I took those photos.


----------



## JordanZ870

*happy sigh*

Nothing makes me happier on a lazy sunday
than gazing at a Topless Phat Phendered Phorty Phord! 

What a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*GlasTech Special number 3*

Another GlasTech Car inspired by something I saw on the web. Rustoleum silver as a base, then masked off with something my wife got me for Christmas -Parafilm. Next shot flat black, then a shot of clear. Next, I hand painted the rear lights and BMF'd all the chrome trim. What a PAIN!!!! I installed the glass that was supplied but I cheated and put on the Dash bumpers instead. Hope you like...


































































stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

One of my favorite bodies to light up!!  Looks great 2 toned!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Heck yeah, I likes that!
Ya cant beat a silver tuxedo paint job
on a box-fendered car. 
It screams CLASS all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

How Cool is this to have a 40 Pickup and a 40 Convertible custom slot car set!! Awesum work slotto...Yeah!!

Your Nova shows all the tell tales of long and hard work also...Super Job!!

Bob...all your hard work shows in your Show Stopping builds...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I like those 2 tone spray cans, looking good with the flavors... Those colors have always looked good together...RM


----------



## slotto

Thanks for all the positive comments fellas.

stay tuned


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN

Foil work is real tuff. Looks like you took your time and did very well. 

If your going to park a car as nice as that '40 outside I'd recommend you put a carson roof on that bugger.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on both the 40 & Nova - awesome paint & BMF! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

That 40 is one hot tamale Slotto!


----------



## slotto

*The Taildragger*

Thanks guys!
Finished up The Taildragger. Also featured under Before and After, this '40 was chopped -my first time, chassis swap - it's an AF/X now and the rear wheel wells have skirts. Lots of putty on this build. At first I wasn't happy with the paint but it's growing on me. Duplicolor candy blue over a silver base and a blast of clear. Hand painted head and taillights and Jada Toys wheels. Hope you like.


































































stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like that blue a lot!!! If it don't tickle you, experiment with different silver base coats. Candies are a little fussy about what it lets shines through. Some silvers are brighter than others, and how thick the candy goes on makes a difference too.


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work slotto! Just need some lakes pipes with some flames shooting out.
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

*The Last '54*

Well folks, the mold for this body tore and this is the last cast to come from it. I decided upon making this one a Gasser. Gold laquer over resin. Hand painted details with blue celophane wrapping paper as the glass. Hope you like.


































































stay tuned


----------



## alpink

pretty cool!
cellophane for windows is a great idea.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bummer the mold croaked.  Sweet lookin' ride!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*The Emperors New Shoes*

I was at the mall with the fam the other nite so I went into The Shack for a bit. I picked up a pack of desoldering braid for The Rat. I cut a piece of styrene and added a slot to slide in a Tyco guide pin. I then cut 2 lengths of the braid long enough to fold over the shoe. Next I super glued the braid to the top side of the shoe and bent it around to the underside. After it cured, I cut those long lead wires that were attached to the motor and soldered them to the braids. Next I slid the guide pin in place and painted the shoe flat black so it's not in your face saying "Look at down here!!!" When its on the track, the car is heavy enough to bury itself in the slot. The maiden voyage occurred and I must say I was rather pleased. A BIG thanks to Bill Hall for the idea. It was much easier than I thought.


















Like was said in another thread, I'm kind of sad this build is complete but I got another one in the works .
stay tuned


----------



## Bill Hall

yeeee haaaaaa!

Bitchen!

Way to go slotto!


----------



## alpink

what Bill said ....double!


----------



## Super Coupe

I'll triple that!!! Great work slotto. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nicely Done Ride!

Please may we have another?

Rob


----------



## WesJY

DANG!! WHAT A SWEET RIDE!

Wes


----------



## slotto

*Tube Chassis*

Thanks guys.
I've taken my tube chassis to the next level...


















stay tuned


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm a liking that box frame...RM


----------



## kiwidave

That is waaaaaaay cool slotto!!! Inspirational stuff. Love where this is going!


----------



## slotto

Motor installed, wires run, shoes soldered on

























body on

































stay tuned


----------



## alpink

I'm jealous already!


----------



## JordanZ870

Yep! :thumbsup:
Now that I have cut my teeth on the brass, I just
gotta try this! Seeing your build in styrene has made
me realize just how much flexibility you have to work with.
It cuts fast with a file, fills nice and if ya need a detail
piece, Build it! Thanks for the inspiration!

I LOVE where this build is going!


----------



## slotto

Joe, it is I that am inspired by you and all the others here on HT. If it wasn't for you guys I wouldn't be able to do things that I previously thought could not be done. Thank you ALL!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7988342708/in/photostream
stay tuned, I just got the guide pin installed...


----------



## WesJY

Frickin Awesome!! cant wait to see it done.

Wes


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Wow, that is insane, Are the wheels off of a Hotwheels car, are you using JB weld to put the pieces together?

Very nice, super clean & simple, that is going to be a great looking hot rod!

Boosted


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, plastic tube chassis with the wires neatly run inside the frame rails! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Thanks Guys!
Boosted - I think they are Jada Toys wheels. 1st, the square tubing is fused together with some CA then JB'd to keep everything in place.

stay tuned


----------



## slotto

Since last time, I had a little time to add an interior and a new power plant with pipes...


























stay tuned


----------



## bobhch

Slotto,

Interior and engine with pipes makes this look like the Pro Build this is becoming!!

Just mind blowing how everyone here on HT is GOING FOR IT!! :hat:   

Bz


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. Things are kinda slow at the shop here lately. Hopefully things will pick up soon. I'm goin' to a slot car show tomorrow. Hopefully I can come across some new victims.
In the mean time here's a Challenger Convertible for ya...
This body was the one I cut the top off of to build the Challenger Wagon parts getter earlier.


































stay tuned


----------



## WesJY

Slotto - it was nice meeting you at the show today. your cars looks awesome in person. 

Wes


----------



## slotto

It was great meeting you, Alpink and JoeSkylark too. It's nice to finally put a face with a name!
Thanks for the complement!


----------



## bobhch

Slotto that looks great as a Vert!

Cool that you got to hook up with Wes, alpink and JoeSkylark...GOOD TIMES!! 

Hey I see some powder coating going on here...Nice Yellow Mopar!! 

Bob...great top chop work...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Wow, your shop has been busy!
I sure do like what is rolling out of there! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Challenger Convertible. ..RL


----------



## slotto

*Peace Out*

I let the Nomad kick my butt. Interest has dwindled down to zero. I'll be back once the slot car bug bites again. I'll pick up where I left off...









New boxed rail chassis









New flame supplier - the quality and the prices are awesome.
http://www.flamingcolors.com/









Beater Datsun Truck Low Rider

See you when I get out of this funk.
stay tuned


----------



## stirlingmoss

that datsun is cool!
just needs some scrap auto parts in the bed.


----------



## bdsharp

slotto said:


> The boys needed another parts getter so ...


Slotto, I just saw your Challenger conversion from August; I'm guessing you've seen this already.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Too cool, with a Vista Cruiser roof!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

If there's any justice in the universe the car gods will have that guy riding his sisters bike throughout eternity.


----------



## Omega

Bill Hall said:


> If there's any justice in the universe the car gods will have that guy riding his sisters bike throughout eternity.


That has a white basket with flowers on it and pink streamers.

Dave


----------



## WesJY

Hey Slotto .. Where are you? 

Wes


----------



## win43

Cool stuff Slotto :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Where are ya, Slotto?
Building wicked cool stuff these days?


----------



## 60chevyjim

slotto i looked at all the cool cars you built from scratch ..very cool ideas.
the 56 ford hauler is rear cool i like soooo many of your customs !!
and the chassis builds are realy cool too..
they give me more crazy ideas .keep up the good work ....60chevyjim


----------



## slotto

Just checking in. Everything is fine -cept I'm still in a funk.
I got plenty of new ideas but no desire to bang them out.
Things will turn around.


----------



## alpink

hey slotto. be well.
no rush man. best to let the desire take hold and not try to force it.
really like all your stuff and look forward to when the funk passes. 
I know what you are talking about.


----------



## slotto

Well it finally happened. My slot car building days are unofficially over. I have a new hobby. I'm getting a 1:1 Plymouth from my sister. When it arrives all of my free time will be devoted to it. This is something I wanted to do for a looooong time. I was given the opportunity, so I grabbed it with both hands.
My new hangout will be over at: http://www.forabodiesonly.com/mopar/showthread.php?t=223702

The only reason I did slots is cuz I couldn't afford a 1:1 to work on. I got this one for low bucks 
Take care guys, it was nice meeting you all. This has been fun and I must move on.
Stay Tuned
Slotto


----------



## alpink

WOW, stop by once in awhile slotto
hope you can find time for both.
thanx for all the good times
al


----------



## JordanZ870

*sniffle* Al, they grow up so derned fast, don't they?


----------



## WesJY

slotto said:


> Well it finally happened. My slot car building days are unofficially over. I have a new hobby. I'm getting a 1:1 Plymouth from my sister. When it arrives all of my free time will be devoted to it. This is something I wanted to do for a looooong time. I was given the opportunity, so I grabbed it with both hands.
> My new hangout will be over at: http://www.forabodiesonly.com/mopar/showthread.php?t=223702
> 
> The only reason I did slots is cuz I couldn't afford a 1:1 to work on. I got this one for low bucks
> Take care guys, it was nice meeting you all. This has been fun and I must move on.
> Stay Tuned
> Slotto


GOOD LUCK!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

slotto,

Dude enjoy your new Scamp project and have fun driving it from time to time also. 

My first car was a 72 Duster with a Slant 6 with a 225 and it was lots of fun.
Had Hurst Air Shocks on it but, never had a chance to get custom rims and white letter tires for it...dang.

You have inspired me to use Plastistruct in my builds...Thank You Sir!
The Parts Pig BBQ trailer was my first real effort and was a blast to build.

Bob...Mopar to you...zilla


----------



## 60chevyjim

slotto hows yous mopar project coming


----------



## slotto

Hey Jim thanks for thinking about me. Haven't done anything with slots for months.
The Scamp finally showed up last Friday and I got after it right away.
The /6 was DOA, so there's no hope for that thing. After I do some body work, I'll deal with that thing and slide in a V8.
This is my first time working on a car so there's much to learn. If you like, you can follow my journey here.
Take care everyone and Stay Tuned...


----------



## 60chevyjim

I was checkin out your progress on the scamp at the mopar site the other day .. looks like your off to a good start. I miss seeing your cool custom ho slot car builds and stuff.
I was lookin at the stuff you posted before .
im shure your scamp will turn out just as good too.. im redoing a 56 belair coupe now myself..


----------



## slotto

That's cool. Are you keeping a diary somewhere? :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

slotto I was just checkin your scamp's progress .
looks like your havin fun with it.
I got a bunch done on the 56 belair .. I welded in some replacement body panels.
and made some metal repair patches.


----------



## slotto

Hey Jim,
Thanks for checking on me. This winter was really slow. It was too cold to even think about going in the garage. Late spring my in-laws evicted some tennants - before they left, they wrecked the place. I've been helping out there most weekends. That means no Scamp time.  I'm cleaning up the 7 1/4 rear - new brakes, resurfaced drums and added a little paint. I do have an 8 3/4 rear I'd much rather be putting back but it needs more parts. Are you keeping an online diary like mine?


----------



## slotto

Hey Guys,
I'm sorta back into modeling now that winter is upon us. But it's not of the HO scale...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=426486


----------



## slotto

*Alright, I'm back*

Here's what has been going on...





































and this is on the horizon...



















Stay Tuned...


----------



## 60chevyjim

great to have you back slotto !! 
I cant wait to see what you have in store for us .


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking low riders and street rods slotto. Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like that lowered 57, looks like good things coming just over the horizon too... Crazy about them big engines...RM


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweet Rides are coming our way!


----------



## Rich Dumas

There are also scratchbuilt cars like these.


----------



## Bubba 123

Rich Dumas said:


> There are also scratchbuilt cars like these.


all I can say Rich, is; DROOL!!! DROOL!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## purple66bu

wow very cool stuff


----------



## 60chevyjim

slotto said:


> Here's what has been going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is on the horizon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Tuned...


more please


----------



## slotto

Thanks Jim!
All my concentration is now focused on the lap counter.
I'll be back with something soon...
Stay Tuned


----------



## 60chevyjim

your lap counter looks really cool :dude:. your doing a amazing job on it !!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I got a lot of the stuff worked out on my red and black
93 454 pickup project and got it yard drivable yesterday .
first time it ever moved under its own power since I owned it.


----------



## slotto

see the video
The camera is sitting at the 90deg curve and you can tell the exact moment I let off the throttle. The lights go out.









For this project, I added 4 LEDs and a 2.2k resistor to a JL Mustang. I soldered them + to - all the way around. Then I soldered one leg of the resistor to the bottom of one of the rivets of the chassis underneath and a small wire from the other end of the resistor to the free leg of the white LED. Then lastly I soldered a small wire from the other rivet on the chassis to the free leg of the other white LED.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

*Maserati*


















Another too often forgotten ride soon to get the treatment...
Stay tuned...


----------



## slotto

*The one day slam*









Before









After

Stay Tuned...


----------



## rodstrguy

Great job lowering the Cobra, looks 100% better, lowered like that.


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks awesome. That oughta get around the track nicely lowered like that.
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

Thanks Guys!

Here's another...





































Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

Stay Tuned...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ooooooh yea!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice slammage!!! I often wonder why they manufactured them so high in the first place... I mean, really, if there's excess clearance, it's a CG nightmare... All manufacturers are guilty of setting them up too high. Nice to see ya back Slotto!! Oh, and how did the Maserati come out? Did you do the tail lights too????


----------



## slotto

Thanks fellas

SCM,
I got a good jump on the Maserati but I started thinking about that AC Ace. One thing led to another and ... I'm easily distracted.
I didn't plan on lighting up the rear. It's probably best if I put her back in the box and wait for inspiration than finish her up half hearted and have regrets.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## Greg W

Im really liking the AC Cobra and Miata, nice slam job.
But the killer project is the Jag, I never liked that body until I saw yours. Going to have to do one for the next race.
Thanks Slotto for the inspiration!


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on slamming those cars! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

*Ok, I couldn't help myself...*



















Got a little more done on Tuesday. It's quite a different look without that hokey grille and headlight setup. What you see here is grille mesh made from a faucet aerator.
No plans on slamming this one.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!! 100% improvement + lights!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## slotto

*updates to the track*









I was at the office a few weeks ago and saw this traffic sign manual. I flipped thru it and just about every single sign that you would see on a roadway was in this book. I quick made a photocopy of some that I would use for the track. Here are a few...









Next I glued them to some card stock and cut them out. Then I grabbed a few wooden coffee stirrers and cut them down to size.

















Lastly, I mounted them on the wooden posts and attached them to the table with some poster putty.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

I got inspired by something I saw in a magazine the other day...



















Stay Tuned...


----------



## 60chevyjim

that's really cool Steve !! I really like them rims too !!
I have several half n half's similar to that idea in the rat rod mag's I buy ..
great to see it done to a slot car !!!


----------



## oneredz

Nice Slams!!!:thumbsup:

It really changes the whole look of the bodies.


----------



## slotto

I found this one all painted up in a mess at the bottom of my parts box.
I have a new love for Tyco cars so I thought I'd save her.




























Since the photos were taken, I found a parachute.
Stay Tuned...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see ya bring this thread back!!! Cool color selection... I see ya did a little engine relocation also :thumbsup::thumbsup:...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Glad to see you back! Great looking P/U!! Keep on posting. ..RL


----------



## back.to.ho

where did you get rims and tires ?


----------



## jimkelsey

slotto said:


> I found this one all painted up in a mess at the bottom of my parts box.
> I have a new love for Tyco cars so I thought I'd save her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the photos were taken, I found a parachute.
> Stay Tuned...


That rig has an amazing Chrome sheen on it.


----------



## slotto

I wasn't entirely happy with the 40 Ford chop so I cut off the 57 bed and added a boom.









I had a spare Panel so chop, chop. It's a truck now.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

A candy Willys also went under the knife...




































And I made good use of the back windows too.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto




----------



## slotto

I dont remember if I posted this one before. It's my fully scratch built Stage Coach on a 4 gear chassis


----------



## slotto

Going topless...



















Stay Tuned...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice new ones and saw some older ones on this page. 🤙


----------



## slotto

Town folks started complaining about not being able to easily get in and out of the diner so they petitioned the Mayor's office to get a stop light.


----------



## slotto

Low Life...
























First up is a Model Motoring GTO. The chassis is scratch built -sort of. It's a 3d printed thunderjet with the center hogged out. I put in a big block Tomy. Very zippy car!



















Next up is a Thunderbird I salvaged from the junk box. The chassis is a secret. Another zippy car!


----------



## slotto

Low Life part 2
























Road Race Replicas Galaxie. Like the GTO above. 3d printed chassis with a Tomy big block.
























Aurora Thunderbird saved from the scrap pile. Some genius had magic markered the entire body. This one sports a tjet chassis shell with a pager motor in the cavity. Not really fast but gets attention.
























Dash Falcon. That's all I'm gonna say about that!
























Mini Lindy Corvette. Between you and me, I think Mini Lindy did a better job than Aurora with the Stingray.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Vette for the win, but all of those are nice! Good music and videos too! 🤙


----------



## slotto

Handmade body and chassis





































Made with sheet styrene and a Tomy big block. The body was also made with sheet styrene, then resin casted.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

Another handmade body and chassis










































Body and chassis are both made from sheet styrene. Chassis has a Tomy big block and Dash wheels.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I've only made up to page 10 of your thread but already alot of cool builds, the how to was nice and I loved the moving ramp and tilt cab on the transporter. Do you still have all your early builds?


----------



## hojoe

How low can you go? Nice job on all of them Mindy Lindy's are nice.


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. I've been on another board for a few years and I thought I'd pop in and catch you up. 

Milton, 
Yes, I do have most of my old scratch built bodies. I gave a few of them away though. There's something special about making a body, mounting it up and racing it around. 










This one is my all time favorite.


----------



## XracerHO

Nice to see you back. All the cars are great, like the videos plus your innovative built chassis & bodies. Keep posting & will keep viewing. ..RL


----------



## slotto

Visiting an old friend...





































Another light em up under my belt. Not one of the Aurora favorites but a great car nonetheless. I've always liked the looks of the back of the Maseratis for some reason.

Opened up the grille and frenched in the lights.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

As you may already know, I'm a big fan of opening up the grille and adding a faucet aerator...










I'm thinking of adding it to a junkyard Jag. And maybe add headlights for good measure.










Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

Looking into headlight options. Grille installed and the body was been lowered. Next, I'll address those pesky rear wheel openings. Something I should have done for the Maserati.

Stay Tuned


----------



## slotto

Here's what I did. Not saying it's right but it gets the job done.



















First I masked off the face of the wheel opening and filled the cavity with custard. While this is curing, I found a willing candidate to mark the correct size and location. Another piece of tape works fine for this.










Then I get after the chassis and tuck the chrome in as far as I can without binding anything up.










When the custard cures, I transferred over the template from the donor to the project piece and make my cuts in the soft plastic.



















Rinse and repeat for the other side.










I'll wait several days for things to shrink up and get hard before I do the finish work.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

When you change the altitude, you change the attitude


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

That is a pretty awesome change!


----------



## slotto

Next to go under the knife:



















Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

Hinge made with 2 bent paperclips and styrene tubes. Yes, there's a motor in there.

Got a bunch of cleanup left to do and need a serious wheel change.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

First thing is to liberate the nose from the body. Next, grind off the front screw post. You won't need it. Then, make a firewall from sheet styrene. This will set the body height and will help stabilize the front part of the body. The rear screw will hold the body in place.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome work on the lowered Jag with CUSTARD, Tilt nose on the Vet & appreciate the Red Jag detailed instruction Keep it coming: learning a lot & staying tuned! Great builds !! What is that great motor from? ..RL


----------



## slotto

Thanks RL, mostly all of the motors I use come from Hot Wheels cars that generously gave their lives for a greater purpose. In some cases, I used some of these as fodder and cast them in resin where I could mix and match and create hybrids. Then I just paint them to my liking as I plan for that red Jag. Speaking of the Jag, last night before I went to bed I set the hood in place with a new hinge. I checked in on her this morning and the tilting mechanism works like a charm. Pics after I get home from the office.

As for the show and tell, most folks dont show how the sausage is made. I dont mind giving up the ghost in most cases. Some things I've learned I will keep close to the vest though.

There are many things that I still need to learn regarding electronics - power supplies, lap counters, resistors, controllers and the such. There was a guy on here years ago that lit all his cars with LEDs. I would love to pick his brain.

What good is knowledge if you cant share it?

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

Well, I'm not completely satisfied. I accomplished what I was after but am not thrilled with the results. The hood open the way I wanted but the engine compartment is less than desirable. The motor is too far forward to see but that's the limitation of the chassis. I believe the Mako turned out slightly better. Not a complete disaster for a couple of junk bodies. I mainly wanted to see if I could do it.










I used one paperclip and 3 pieces of styrene tubing. The center tube was super glued to the engine block where it meets the chassis. The other 2 tubes were super glued to the under side of the hood.










Stay Tuned...


----------



## XracerHO

Thank very much for the hinge view & really like the Nose Tilt Festival!  Like that you build the firewall. Have to get the shop working on one! Great track & scenery. ..RL


----------



## slotto

Ok, maybe it's not so bad after all. I did another wheel swap, painted up the motor and firewall and freshened up the head lamps. 




























I'm going to fix the passenger side a pillar and dress the rear wheel openings and one more thing. This will be a surprise. You'll have to...

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

Put on the first coat of mud. I'll let it sit for a few days then send, rinse and repeat


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Awesome recovery! 🤙


----------



## slotto

I'm calling this one done. For now. I will eventually add headlights, just not now. She had a nasty scar on the right rear quarter. I was able to fill it in and sand it smooth but it appears to still be visible. 



















On to the red one. Worked out the right rear wheel opening and the back side. A few more days and she will be done.




























Then there's this. Not sure where I'm going but I'll know when I get there.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

That big chrome front bumper had to go. Used a doner nose piece and inverted it.









Aluminum tubing makes great tail pipes.
Stay Tuned...


----------



## XracerHO

Like the nose work & like Deora (57 backends) with wild engine! Staying tuned 
Would like to see that Wild Off Road Bug in the garage background! ...RL


----------



## slotto

I'm calling this one done. Aluminum tubing for exhaust pipes. Repaired the passenger side A pillar and replaced the glass.


----------



## XracerHO

Great modifications & build ! ..RL


----------



## slotto

Thanks X!
I was a good boy this year so Santa brought me an Amazon gift card. I used it to buy chassis.

First up, a Tyco 57 Bel Air cut down and painted up with Hot wheels real rider's and a 4 gear chassis




























































Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

Tyco 40 Ford custom convertible with a heavily modified AW 4 gear chassis rolling on HW rims










































Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto

Tyco 40 Ford Pickup featuring HW rims and tires on an AW 4 gear chassis.










































Stay Tuned...


----------



## XracerHO

All nice conversions & run nicely too! Like the running videos. ..RL


----------



## slotto

You like the videos, huh?
Well here's more:


























69 vs 70 El Camino

Slow Motion Clips

Revolution is my Name

Stay Tuned...


----------



## XracerHO

*Slotto * really like track videos & your collection of vehicles in the infield . ..RL


----------



## slotto

I recently picked up an airbrush and compressor and started spraying things. First the water based acrylic craft paint. Then I started to think about other mediums... 










Yup, finger nail polish. I did 1:1 with acetone. Its ok for small projects but for anything larger, you are asking for trouble


----------



## slotto

Oh, its gonna happen!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Just another Hot Wheels.....


----------



## slotto

This is gonna drive them HW guys nuts! Lol


----------



## slotto

Another diecast convert.




























Too narrow to fit over any chassis so I had to improvise. And yes, she scoots!


----------



## slotto

Yet another diecast conversion. When you need to have your track resurfaced in a hurry. Has working hopper


----------



## slotto

More conversions...
Econoline van and truck. Both run on tjet/tjet style chassis 



















Featuring balsa wood bed


----------



## slotto

Not diecast but still a push car. The Mini Lindy Chevy van converted to a slot car


----------

